# Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff



## Coasthunter (23. Juli 2006)

Da ich in den nächsten Tagen ganz gerne die Unterkünfte und den Rochen für uns reservieren würde, wäre es gut, wenn wir uns auf einen Termin einigen könnten. Ich werde jetzt erstmal die Vorläufige Teilnehmerliste hier reinknallen. Die möglichen Termine werde ich im laufe der Woche erfahren, sobald ich das alles Telefonisch abgeklärt habe. Es wird aber wohl warscheinlich das letzte oder vorletzte Wochenende im September sein. 
Hier also erstmal die Vorläufige Liste: 
Coasthunter
LordVader
Carassius
Bootangler
Wulli ( falls er nicht im Urlaub ist) 
Torte
Sunny
Pitus
Keule



Da der Rochen ein sehr kleiner Kutter ist, müssen wir die Teilnehmerzahl auf 10 begrenzen. 1 Platz ist also noch frei.:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

björn(Urmel)wollte doch auch mit 3personen mit......wieso steht er net auf der liste-hatte ich dir doch per pn geschrieben.außerdem sagte ich doch,das ich auch noch nen kumpel mitbringen wollte.


gruß stefan


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> björn(Urmel)wollte doch auch mit 3personen mit......wieso steht er net auf der liste-hatte ich dir doch per pn geschrieben.außerdem sagte ich doch,das ich auch noch nen kumpel mitbringen wollte.
> 
> 
> gruß stefan


 

Das wären dann ja schon 6 Personen, also über die Hälfte des Kutters.
Was meinst Du, wieviele PN ich bekommen habe. Wir müssen das Treffen splitten. War auch irgendwie klar, das interesse ist sehr groß, der Rochen sehr klein. Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du das andere Treffen organisieren würdest? Immerhin seid ihr schon 6 Mann und wie gesagt, das interesse ist so groß, das sich bestimmt noch einige bei Dir melden werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Das wären dann ja schon 6 Personen, also über die Hälfte des Kutters.
> Was meinst Du, wieviele PN ich bekommen habe. Wir müssen das Treffen splitten. War auch irgendwie klar, das interesse ist sehr groß, der Rochen sehr klein. Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du das andere Treffen organisieren würdest? Immerhin seid ihr schon 6 Mann und wie gesagt, das interesse ist so groß, das sich bestimmt noch einige bei Dir melden werden.


 

oki,schon passiert


----------



## urmel23 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

jaja, schade auch  aber wie schon im gespräch erwähnt kann von uns keiner im september. der ist bei allen voll ausgebucht mit arbeit 

@dorsch: hab dir ne pn für die oktobermöglichkeiten geschickt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Coasti mein lieber...

das wird ja wieder ein spässgen )

da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie´n flitzebogen...
werd am 14.08. erstmal schön von der insel Als aus mit der NANA los. auch so´n schöner kleiner kudda.
da werd ich dann ein wenig trainieren 

grüße aus Marzipan city

mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Hä? Wie ist denn das jetzt hier her gerutscht? Es ist weder ein Termin, der steht noch nicht mal, noch ein AB-User Treffen. Und unter TV-Tips versteh ich auch was anderes.|kopfkrat 

Es dreht sich ums Hochseeangeln. Könnte also einer von den Mods diesen Thread mal wieder dahin schieben, wo er hingehört? Danke.

Ach ja, wer hat es überhaupt verschoben?


----------



## sunny (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Bin selbstverständlich dabei, wenn der Termin passt:q . 

Mitte/Ende September wollte ich allerdings noch mal ne Abschiedsfahrt mit der Sirius machen. 

Aber schau'n wir erst mal, welcher Termin genannt wird.


----------



## pitus02 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

wenn der termin passt bi ich natürlich auch mit dabei !!!!#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

jooo, weißt ja, ICH brauche kein zimmer, habe sogar noch nen platz für den Lord oder dich im Bus :m :g 

grüße
mirco


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Andor,nehme mich bitte von der Liste,ich habe wie schon erwähnt selbst was organisiert!

gruß stefan


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

So, ich habe gerade mit Wolfgang Telefoniert. Der Rochen ist bis in den Oktober rein, jedes Wochenende ausgebucht. Das einzige Wochenende an dem er frei ist, wäre der *28.10.* Ich habe den Termin bestätigt. Mehr Auswahl an Möglichkeiten gibt es leider nicht. Ist aber auch ok so. Ende Oktober sollte es mit Dorsch eigentlich gut aussehen, so das wir gute Chancen haben werden. :q 
Torte und ich werden Freitag schon anreisen und bis Sonntag bleiben, so das wir Samstag abend noch ein bißchen feiern können. Die Bar bei Wolfgang ist wirklich sehr gemütlich und ich bitte beim Feiern um Rege teilnahme.:q 
Wer es uns gleich tun will, möge den Finger heben und Feierlich schwören, das er Trinkfest ist. Außerdem muß ich wissen, für wen ich alles ein Zimmer reservieren soll. Die Übernachtung kostet übrigens nur läppische 18,50 Euro.
Es sind jetzt übrigens 2 Plätze frei.


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich sach ma, dass ich dabei bin|supergri . 

Das einzige was mich davon abhalten könnte, wäre meine Dänemark-Woche. Aber da ist noch nichts raus, wann und ob überhaupt. 

Mit der Übernachterei kläre ich mit meiner Regierung |rolleyes .Eine Nacht bleibe ich aber auf jeden Fall. Wie sieht es denn ggf. mit Einfriermöglichkeiten aus. Möchte ja nicht, dass meine 6-8 kg Filet verderben |supergri .

Muss man irgendwas an Getränken mitbringen? Wenn ich mich so recht erinnere, war die Auswahl bei Wolfgang nicht sonderlich groß. Wollen wir Abends essen gehen oder essen wir bei Wolfgang?


----------



## urmel23 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

mahlzeit,

wenn jetzt mehrere abspringen weil der termin nicht passt. dann denk bitte an uns. bei uns würde er passen.

gruß

björn


----------



## sunny (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wieviel ist denn mehrere|kopfkrat ? Zwei Plätze sind ja schon frei.


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Der Unersättliche soll sich mal keine Sorgen machen. Für das Filet gibt es selbstverständlich Gefrierschränke. #6  Zum Gerödel: Bring Dir ordentlich Gummis mit. (Damit die Fische sich nichts wegholen bei Dir:q ) Jigköpfe in 40-50g sollten dabeisein, eine schön stabile Spinnrute,mehr wie 100g brauch sie aber nicht, 14er geflochtene auf der Rolle und fertig. 
Und Deiner Regierung erklärst Du bitteschön, das Du als Außenminister Verpflichtungen hast.:q :q 

@Urmel: Wieviele Plätze brauchst Du denn?


----------



## sunny (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Gerödel zum Pilken habe ich genug, dat is nich das Problem |supergri . Aber mit Gummis kann ich überhaupt nicht umgehen. Das gucke ich mir erst mal an  .

Meine Regierung krieg ich schon weichgekocht. Da macht euch mal keine Sorgen  . Hab da noch den einen oder anderen Trick auf Lager.

Wat is denn nu mit Futter und Getränke? Muss ich da noch extra was mitbringen? Könnt ihr überhaupt nen anständigen Schluck ab, ihr Alsterwasserlutscher :q .


----------



## aal-andy (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rochen ist bis in den Oktober rein, jedes Wochenende ausgebucht. Das einzige Wochenende an dem er frei ist, wäre der *28.10.* Ich habe den Termin bestätigt.


 
Wir haben das lange Wochenende vom 17.08-20.08 dort gebucht, allerdings mit Kapitän Dieter, ein Freund von mir. Die Rochen lag bis letzten Samstag auf dem Trockendock, hatte Sonntag die erste Ausfahrt und gleich 50kg Filet mit zurück gebracht. Wir waren letztes Jahr Ende Oktober dort, unsere Gruppe zwar nur durchschnittlich erfolgreich (da Windstärke 6 konnten wir nur im Sund einigermaßen angeln), die Gruppe einen Tag vor uns hat den alten Kudder allerdings fast zum platzen gebracht. Oktober ist ´ne gute Dorschzeit, dickes Petri Heil euch. Ich denke ihr übernachtet dort im Schullandheim - Frühstück ist dort vom allerfeinsten !!


----------



## urmel23 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel ist denn mehrere|kopfkrat ? Zwei Plätze sind ja schon frei.



4 bzw. wenn dorsch888 mitkommt 5


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben das lange Wochenende vom 17.08-20.08 dort gebucht, allerdings mit Kapitän Dieter, ein Freund von mir. Die Rochen lag bis letzten Samstag auf dem Trockendock, hatte Sonntag die erste Ausfahrt und gleich 50kg Filet mit zurück gebracht. Wir waren letztes Jahr Ende Oktober dort, unsere Gruppe zwar nur durchschnittlich erfolgreich (da Windstärke 6 konnten wir nur im Sund einigermaßen angeln), die Gruppe einen Tag vor uns hat den alten Kudder allerdings fast zum platzen gebracht. Oktober ist ´ne gute Dorschzeit, dickes Petri Heil euch. Ich denke ihr übernachtet dort im Schullandheim - Frühstück ist dort vom allerfeinsten !!


 
Danke, danke. Das stimmt, der Rochen ist immer für für überdurchschnittlich gute Fänge bekannt. Ich hoffe, das wir auch mit Diddi rausfahren, der ist immer voll lustig. 
Damit wäre dann ja auch Sunny's Frage beantwortet: Verpflegung gibt es vor Ort. Fest wie Flüssig, alles da.:q :q 

@Urmel: das wird knapp. Ich dachte, Dorsch888 hat schon was auf die Beine gestellt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

jo,hab ich auch......

der 1Samstag im Oktober habe ich die"dicke Berta" von Laboe gechartert....

gruß stefan


----------



## carassius (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin Andor!

Das seh ich ja jetzt erst, und dann schon auf deiner liste.#6 |rolleyes 
Meine *zusage *hast du!#h#6 

Mal sehen ob ich mein Dorsch rekord knacken kann.:g 

Bin dabei dabei dabei:k


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Andor!
> Bin dabei dabei dabei:k


 

War mir klar, klar klar.........|supergri


----------



## sunny (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

So, mit meinem Frauchen ist soweit alles geklärt |supergri . kann also angehen.


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> So, mit meinem Frauchen ist soweit alles geklärt |supergri . kann also angehen.


 
Hat es Dich viel "Überzeugungsarbeit" gekostet? Dann leg Dich jetzt mal erstmal schlafen. :q :q :q


----------



## Wulli (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin,

...da sind die Spezialisten ja wieder zusammen |supergri 

@Sunny(Stachelmakrele) Das mit dem Alsterwasserlutscher habe ich geflissentlich überlesen!!!|krach: 

Wat kostet eigentlich die Fahrt, wo leecht der Kudder ab und von wann bis wann isser unterwegens?? Gibt es eine Homepage?

Für eine zusätzliche Meldung ist es wohl zu spät, wie?;+ :c 

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (1. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ...da sind die Spezialisten ja wieder zusammen |supergri
> 
> ...


 
Zu spät? Wullis Welcome :m 
Wir legen in Lemkenhafen um ca. 8:00 Uhr ab und sind bis zwischen 16:00 und 17:00 Uhr zurück. So genau nimmt der Skipper das nicht. Wir haben Vollcharter, das heißt pro Nase 35,00 Euro. Wer noch ein Süppchen an Board möchte, zahlt 3,50 Euro extra. Übernachtung kostet 18,50 Euro. 
Abends noch Feiern kostet........., na ja, je nach dem wie Trinkfest Du bist.|supergri


----------



## sunny (1. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Alsterwasserlutscher habe ich geflissentlich überlesen!!!|krach:



Das Gegenteil musst du mir erst einmal beweisen |supergri .

Also sieh zu, dass du mitkommst.

@Coasthunter

Die 18,50 € Übernachtung, sind die inkl. Frühstück?


----------



## Coasthunter (1. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gegenteil musst du mir erst einmal beweisen |supergri .
> 
> Also sieh zu, dass du mitkommst.
> 
> ...


 
Nun Übertreib mal nicht. Schottische Vorfahren, hä? |supergri 
Das Breakfast kostet läppische 3,80 und läßt keine Wünsche offen: Kaffee, Tee, Brötchen und Aufschnitt, soviel Du kannst. 
Obwohl, wenn Du beim Frühstücken genau so unersättlich bist, wie beim Makrelenangeln, sollte unser Herbergsvater es sich gut überlegen, ob er Dir das Frühstück so günstig anbieten soll.|supergri


----------



## sunny (1. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich frage ja nur, weil viel schlafen werden wir ja nicht |supergri . 

Und egal wie, 18,50 € für die Unterkunft ohne alles, Toilleten und Dusche auf'm Flur, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht schottisch.

Und frühstücken ist schon garnicht mein Ding |rolleyes , ich bringe morgens echt nichts runter. Es sei denn, es gib wat warmes, Bratkartoffeln mit Spiegelei oder so |supergri . Obwohl das Frühstück ne Bombe ist, da hast du recht. Ich war ja nun bestimmt auch schon 10 mal da.

Ich trinke nur Kaffee, schmier mir zwei Brötchen und los geht es.


----------



## Wulli (1. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Regierung krieg ich schon weichgekocht. Da macht euch mal keine Sorgen  . Hab da noch den einen oder anderen Trick auf Lager.
> ihr Alsterwasserlutscher :q .



Wie hast Du es IHM denn beigebracht???:q :q :q :l :l |muahah: |rotwerden |pftroest: |smlove2: 

Soviel zum "Alsterwasserlutscher":m 

Ich glaube, dass der 28.10. noch in den Schulferien ist. Da meine Familie und ich evtl. im Herbst noch mal in Urlaub fahren wollen, kann ich erst Anfang Oktober zu- oder absagen, wenn das möglich ist, würde ich mir die Option gerne offenhalten. Würde dann auch gerne ein mal übernachten. Hoffentlich schläft Sunny in einem Anderen Zimmer sonst muß man ja mit dem Hintern an der Wand schlafen....:q :q :q 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (2. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast Du es IHM denn beigebracht???:q :q :q :l :l |muahah: |rotwerden |pftroest: |smlove2:



Oh, soweit sind wir schon. Bösartige Unterstellungen in Umlauf bringen, um von der eigenen Schwächen (Alsterwasserlutscher) abzulenken.

Aber ich erklär es dir trotzdem, vielleicht mal für später  . Ganz einfach vollgepumpt bis zum Stehkragen, so dass nur noch nicken möglich war :q .


----------



## Coasthunter (2. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich erklär es dir trotzdem, vielleicht mal für später  . Ganz einfach vollgepumpt bis zum Stehkragen, so dass nur noch nicken möglich war :q .


 
Tatüüüüü..........
Dann dürfte "sein" Proteinbedarf ja erstmal abgedeckt sein :q :q


----------



## sunny (2. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@Coasthunter

Eeeyyhh, Eeeyyhh, halt dich mal zurück mit deinem Taaatüüüü....


@Wulli

Das mit deiner gewünschten Option ist doch gar kein Prob. Behalt den Fred einfach im Auge. Wenn noch nen Platz frei ist, reicht es auch, wenn du dich einen Tag vorher anmeldest  .


----------



## aal-andy (2. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

kurzer zwischenbericht zum heiss machen:
war gestern abend noch auf ein längeres schwätzchen bei kapitän didi. was die in der letzten woche wieder alles hochgeholt haben, passt auf keine kuhhaut. er meinte, dass die diesjährigen fangergebnisse bei weitem die der letzten 2 saisons zusammen überschreiten. aber noch gute 14 tage, dann sind wir endlich oben #6.


----------



## Coasthunter (2. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> kurzer zwischenbericht zum heiss machen:
> war gestern abend noch auf ein längeres schwätzchen bei kapitän didi. was die in der letzten woche wieder alles hochgeholt haben, passt auf keine kuhhaut. er meinte, dass die diesjährigen fangergebnisse bei weitem die der letzten 2 saisons zusammen überschreiten. aber noch gute 14 tage, dann sind wir endlich oben #6.


 
Das sind Meldungen, die wir brauchen, das geht runter wie Öl.|supergri


----------



## pitus02 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@ coasthunter 

Hast du schon telefoniert? Wenn ja welchen von den beiden Terminen fasst du ins Auge ? #c


----------



## Coasthunter (4. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				pitus02 schrieb:
			
		

> @ coasthunter
> 
> Hast du schon telefoniert? Wenn ja welchen von den beiden Terminen fasst du ins Auge ? #c


 
Moin Pitus. Es gibt nur einen Termin. Am 28.10. ist der Rochen fest in unserer Hand. Ich hoffe, euch passt der Termin.#h


----------



## pitus02 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@ Coasthunter 
So nu bin ich auch wieder auf dem Stand der Dinge |uhoh: 
Melde meine wenigkeit und Keule auch für die Übernachtung an, dass können wir uns nicht entgehen lassen. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt reisen wir auch am Freitag an und hoffen das wir am Samstag noch in der Lage sind zu angeln |supergri |supergri


----------



## sunny (4. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

So langsam formiert sich die Truppe ja. Super #6 .


----------



## Wulli (4. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam formiert sich die Truppe ja. Super #6 .



wenn ich so recht nachdenke, kannste mich eigentlich auch schon mal vormerken... aber, wie gesagt ich muß das mit dem Urlaub erstmal checken. 
Bock hätte ich schon, Sunny mal unterm Tisch liegen zu sehen, weil er eine Milch mit Haut und Honig zuviel getrunken hat!|supergri  :m |uhoh: 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (4. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Bock hätte ich schon, Sunny mal unterm Tisch liegen zu sehen, weil er eine Milch mit Haut und Honig zuviel getrunken hat!|supergri  :m |uhoh:



Milch mit Haut und Honig, da könntest du recht haben, dass ich unterm Tisch liege, weil da geht nur noch eins 

:v . Wenn ich an die Haut nur denke, läuft es mir kalt den Buckel runter.

Seh zu. Wäre klasse, wenn du dabei sein könntest.


----------



## Wulli (4. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Milch mit Haut und Honig, da könntest du recht haben, dass ich unterm Tisch liege, weil da geht nur noch eins
> 
> :v . Wenn ich an die Haut nur denke, läuft es mir kalt den Buckel runter.
> 
> Seh zu. Wäre klasse, wenn du dabei sein könntest.



wie sacht der Kaiser immer: "Schaun mer mal!"

Aber ich hätte auch wirklich Lust mit Euch mal wieder eine Tour zu machen! Und wenn nach getaner Arbeit noch ein Pils dazukommt, warum nicht? Wird bestimmt lustich#6 

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

hehe, das artet hier schon wieder aus 

wem es zeitlich nicht passt. kann sich ja mal bei dorsch888 melden. die dicke berta von laboe aus ist lt. aussage von dorsch888 am 7.10. reserviert.....

werde natürlich weiterhin diesen spannenden trööt verfolgen....

cu björn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

jo björn,die dicke berta ist am 7.10 unser-ich bemühe mich gerade  um schlafmöglichkeiten-björn,wenn ich näheres weiß,dann melde ich mich

bis denne 

stefan


----------



## Coasthunter (5. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam formiert sich die Truppe ja. Super #6 .


 

Find ich auch sehr cool.#6 

@Pitus: Schönes Ding. #h Torte und ich werden auf jeden Fall Freitag anreisen. Eventuell Abends mit Wathose und Spinnrute noch den einen oder anderen Strand unsicher machen, bevor wir schon mal das Pils vortesten.:q 

Dann sind es ja nun fast die komplette Crew, die schon fest zugesagt hat: Boot_angler
                    LordVader
                    Carassius
                    Torte
                     Coasthunter
                    Pitus
                    Keule
                    Sunny

Den ewig unentschlossenen Wulli können wir aber wohl auch fest mit einplanen. Irgendjemand muß Sunny ja unter den Tisch saufen.:q


----------



## pitus02 (5. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Irgendjemand muß Sunny ja unter den Tisch saufen.:q[/QUOTE]

:q Sunny und Wulli das kann ja was werden, ich unterstütze sie auf jeden fall ein wenig.:g


----------



## Wulli (5. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Den ewig unentschlossenen Wulli können wir aber wohl auch fest mit einplanen. Irgendjemand muß Sunny ja unter den Tisch saufen.:q



Mooooooooment! Unentschlossen ja nur deswegen, weil ich mit meiner Herzallerliebsten gerne nach Fuerte fahren möchte, wenns denn klappt. Ist doch irgendwie schöner als mit einer horde halb- und volltrunkener bei Windstärke 8 und Nieselregen irgendwo auf der Ose rumzuschippern und den Bärtlingern nachzustellen! ;+ |kopfkrat |uhoh: #d |abgelehn .......................................................................
































na, ja! wenn ich es mir so recht überlege...............















vielleicht können wir ja einen Tag früher aus dem Urlaub zurückkommen...........:m |rolleyes  |supergri 





Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (5. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht können wir ja einen Tag früher aus dem Urlaub zurückkommen...........:m |rolleyes  |supergri
> 
> Wulli


 
Besser Du fährst nach der Kuttertour in Urlaub. Den wirst Du dann brauchen.:q


----------



## sunny (7. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Torte und ich werden auf jeden Fall Freitag anreisen. Eventuell Abends mit Wathose und Spinnrute noch den einen oder anderen Strand unsicher machen



Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich auch schon am Freitag anreisen. Bin dann auf jeden Fall bei den abendlichen Aktivitäten dabei. Evtl. geht ja auch schon was in der Brandung.




			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendjemand muß Sunny ja unter den Tisch saufen.:q



So nicht. Ich wollte Freitag nur ein-achtzehn kleine nehmen. Will am Samstag ja nicht knieend angeln |supergri . Samstagabend wird da schon interessanter  .


----------



## Coasthunter (7. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich auch schon am Freitag anreisen. Bin dann auf jeden Fall bei den abendlichen Aktivitäten dabei. Evtl. geht ja auch schon was in der Brandung.


 
Na prima. Dann sind wir ja schon zu fünft. Ich denke schon, das da was geht. Macht schon Bock, wenn der Dorsch an der feinen Spinnrute rockt und zockt.|supergri


----------



## sunny (8. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Na prima. Dann sind wir ja schon zu fünft.



Wer hat denn noch vor am Freitag anzureisen?


----------



## pitus02 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Dann müssen wir dann nur mal sehen wo und wann wir uns treffen am Freitag??


----------



## sunny (8. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@pitus02

Das ist ja nun das geringste Prob. Wenn garnichts anderes geht bei McDonats auf'm Parkplatz. Uhrzeit machen wir kurz vorher aus. Vor 17.00 Uhr werde ich das nicht schaffen.

Warst du noch nie bei Gitti?


----------



## pitus02 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Warst du noch nie bei Gitti?[/QUOTE]

Nein noch nicht #d bin noch nicht in das Vergnügen gekommen, wird denn aber mal höchste zeit oder ?? |rolleyes


----------



## sunny (8. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> wird denn aber mal höchste zeit oder ?? |rolleyes



Aber allerhöchste. Passt dir die Uhrzeit oder ist das zu früh?

@Coasthunter und Co

Um wieviel Uhr wollt ihr denn da auflaufen?


----------



## pitus02 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Super Uhrzeit bis jetzt hört sich das gut an#6


----------



## Coasthunter (8. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

So wie es bis jetzt aussieht, werde ich mit Torte, LordVader und Carassius eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden. Ich denke auch, das 17:00 Uhr ok ist. Wenn wir dann noch so ab 19:00 Uhr für 2-3 Stunden ans Wasser kommen, können wir noch gemütlich das ein oder andere Pils danach inhalieren.:q 
Leute, ich glaub das wird ein obergeiles Boardietreffen.


----------



## sunny (8. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> So wie es bis jetzt aussieht, werde ich mit Torte, LordVader und Carassius eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden.



Dazu noch Pitus02 + Keule  + meine Wenigkeit. Mensch, da sind wir schon am Freitag fast vollzählig vertreten. Dat wird ja nen Heidenspass.

Wir sollten uns kurz vorher noch absprechen, wer blinkern möchte oder wer lieber in die Brandung will. Wenn keiner in die Brandung will, bring ich mein Gerödel erst garnicht mit. 

Wollen wir dann bei Wolfgang nen Midnightgrilling mit nem kleinen Fässchen anzetteln?


----------



## pitus02 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Dazu noch Pitus02 + Keule  + meine Wenigkeit. Mensch, da sind wir schon am Freitag fast vollzählig vertreten. Dat wird ja nen Heidenspass.
> 
> Wir sollten uns kurz vorher noch absprechen, wer blinkern möchte oder wer lieber in die Brandung will. Wenn keiner in die Brandung will, bring ich mein Gerödel erst garnicht mit.
> 
> Wollen wir dann bei Wolfgang nen Midnightgrilling mit nem kleinen Fässchen anzetteln?



Habe mein Geschirr für die Brandung verkauft, werde mich mit Keule wohl bei den Wathosen mit einklinken.


----------



## pitus02 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

#: Jetzt am Sontag geht es erst mal Auf Boardikuttertour 2006|laola:


----------



## Coasthunter (8. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> #: Jetzt am Sontag geht es erst mal Auf Boardikuttertour 2006|laola:


 
Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß und fette Beute.#6 

@Sunny: Laß die Brandungswäsche zu Hause, das grüne Neoprenteil steht Dir besser.:q :q 
Das mit dem Midnight-Barbeque und dem Fäßchen hört sich verdammt gut an.


----------



## pitus02 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Den werden wir bestimmt haben #g


----------



## sunny (9. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Laß die Brandungswäsche zu Hause, das grüne Neoprenteil steht Dir besser.
> Das mit dem Midnight-Barbeque und dem Fäßchen hört sich verdammt gut an.




Alles klar, weiß Bescheid. Dürfen wir denn nen Fässchen mitbringen oder organisiert das Wolfgang?


----------



## Coasthunter (9. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Alles klar, weiß Bescheid. Dürfen wir denn nen Fässchen mitbringen oder organisiert das Wolfgang?


 
Ich schnack sowieso noch mit ihm. Ende September bin ja nochmal da, um schon mal die Beißlaune der Dorsche für uns Vorzutesten. Ja ja, so Kollegial bin ich zu euch. Völlig selbstlos und uneigennützig, Ehrenamtlich sozusagen.:q  Soll ja keiner auf die Idee kommen, ich fahr zum Spaß da hoch.:q :q :q 
Dann klär ich das mit dem Fäßchen und auch mit dem Fleisch. Grillen wollen wir ja auch.


----------



## sunny (9. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ende September bin ja nochmal da, um schon mal die Beißlaune der Dorsche für uns Vorzutesten. Ja ja, so Kollegial bin ich zu euch. Völlig selbstlos und uneigennützig, Ehrenamtlich sozusagen.



Mir fehlen im Moment so ein büschen die Worte, so bin ich zu Tränen gerührt. Ich bin stolz darauf dich zu kennen :q .

Dafür bekommst du auch nen ganz besonderen Platz auf'm Rochen. Du weißt schon, am Lokus  :q .


----------



## Wulli (9. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Mir fehlen im Moment so ein büschen die Worte, so bin ich zu Tränen gerührt. Ich bin stolz darauf dich zu kennen :q .
> 
> Dafür bekommst du auch nen ganz besonderen Platz auf'm Rochen. Du weißt schon, am Lokus  :q .




 :q |supergri |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |sagnix |sagnix |good: 

Hihihihihi!

Darf ich auch stolz sein, ihn zu kennen???;+ 

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (9. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ok Leute, ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt: Ich werde zwar Testen ob die Dorsche beißen, aber ich werde euch nicht sagen, auf was sie beißen.:q :q Ätschi Bätschi.......:q


----------



## pitus02 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

|stolz: Wenn ich das alles lese hab ich schon richtig angst  
Wird bestimmt ne super lustige Sache #g |engel:


----------



## Wulli (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ok Leute, ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt: Ich werde zwar Testen ob die Dorsche beißen, aber ich werde euch nicht sagen, auf was sie beißen.:q :q Ätschi Bätschi.......:q



...zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fressen Sie die Packungsbeilage und erschlagen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker...

Ich hab`s doch gleich gesagt!! Nimm nicht so viel von den falschen Dingern! 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich werde zwar Testen ob die Dorsche beißen, aber ich werde euch nicht sagen, auf was sie beißen.:q :q Ätschi Bätschi.......:q



Gutschi, gutschi, gutschi. Wir werden solange #g in dich reinschütten, bist du das Geheimnis lüftest :q .


----------



## LordVader (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Mensch, bin erst jetzt über diesen Tröööt gestolpert. Da haben wir ja echt ne witzige Truppe zusammen.#6 
Sowas bekommt man halt nur mit Boardies hin.:m 
Kann das Event kaum noch abwarten. Endlich wieder im gelobten Land.......


----------



## sunny (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Yeepphh, ich gehe auch davon aus, dass das nen richtig gutes Spasswochenende wird #6 . Und so wie das hier anläuft, kann es eigentlich garnicht anders laufen.


----------



## Wulli (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Yeepphh, ich gehe auch davon aus, dass das nen richtig gutes Spasswochenende wird #6 . Und so wie das hier anläuft, kann es eigentlich garnicht anders laufen.



...ich werde Euch die Tour schon versauen!!:m :q  Ich muß mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich das anstelle....

Wulli


----------



## sunny (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ist doch ganz einfach, du brauchst nur nicht zu erscheinen. Das wäre schon ärgerlich genug. Dann müssten wir nämlich 3 Euronen pro Person mehr für den Kutter bezahlen  . Was ansich ja nicht so schlimm ist, wären aber 2 Bier weniger und dat geht garnicht #d .

Bei einem unserer nächsten Treffen gibt es dann natürlich den |splat2: hier. Obwohl, wenn ich das recht überdenke, wäre das ja fast ne Schönheits-OP :q .


----------



## Wulli (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach, du brauchst nur nicht zu erscheinen. Das wäre schon ärgerlich genug. Dann müssten wir nämlich 3 Euronen pro Person mehr für den Kutter bezahlen  . Was ansich ja nicht so schlimm ist, wären aber 2 Bier weniger und dat geht garnicht #d .
> 
> Bei einem unserer nächsten Treffen gibt es dann natürlich den |splat2: hier. Obwohl, wenn ich das recht überdenke, wäre das ja fast ne Schönheits-OP



So, jetzt wird bunt!!:q  Die Schönheits OP kannst Du Dir ja sparen, man kann schließlich nicht aus Grete Weiser eine Heidi Klum machen#d  spar Dir also die Mühe!!:q 

Um so mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto eher bin ich gewillt mit Euch eine kleine Tour zu machen. So schnell werdet Ihr mich nicht los! Nur in Eurer Herberge will ich nicht nächtigen. Das ist mir zu gefährlich!|abgelehn |clown: |splat: :z |motz: |smash: #g |director: :#2:  

Wulli


----------



## sunny (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Nur in Eurer Herberge will ich nicht nächtigen. Das ist mir zu gefährlich!|abgelehn |clown: |splat: :z |motz: |smash: #g |director: :#2:



Ach Quackel, du brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Das gute an der Herberge ist doch, dass niemand mehr fahren muss. Zur Not schläftst du draußen, was wahrscheinlich eh passieren wird, weil du nicht mehr rein findest :q .


----------



## Coasthunter (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Gutschi, gutschi, gutschi. Wir werden solange #g in dich reinschütten, bist du das Geheimnis lüftest :q .


 
Ja, Samstag Abend dürft ihr mich abfüllen.#6 Das wird ja mal ein günstiger Brand für mich.......:q 

@Wulli: Wo Du am liebsten Pennst, wissen wir ja nun mittlerweile.......:q


----------



## sunny (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ja, Samstag Abend dürft ihr mich abfüllen.#6



So läuft das nicht #d . Ich will schon vor der Ausfahrt wissen worauf die Dickschädel beißen, nicht erst hinterher  .


----------



## Coasthunter (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> So läuft das nicht #d . Ich will schon vor der Ausfahrt wissen worauf die Dickschädel beißen, nicht erst hinterher  .


 
Hmmmm, Doof ist er nicht. Schade eigentlich.:q


----------



## Coasthunter (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



LordVader schrieb:


> Mensch, bin erst jetzt über diesen Tröööt gestolpert. Da haben wir ja echt ne witzige Truppe zusammen.#6
> Sowas bekommt man halt nur mit Boardies hin.:m
> Kann das Event kaum noch abwarten. Endlich wieder im gelobten Land.......


 
Hat ja ewig gedauert mit Dir. Hoffentlich merkst Du am 28.10. etwas schneller, das wir über dem Schwarm sind.:q :q


----------



## sunny (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Letztes Mal hatte Wolfgang unterm Tresen so'nen richtigen Blindmacher. War was selbstgebranntes meine ich. Also, wenn du dir dat Schnäppsken ersparen willst, erzählst du es mir freiwillig.




Aber nur mir :q .    


Off topic: Coasthunter, wieso sind zwischen dem Norge-Counter bis zum Kästchenenende so viele Leerzeilen? Hast'e das über's Profil eingegeben?


----------



## Coasthunter (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Letztes Mal hatte Wolfgang unterm Tresen so'nen richtigen Blindmacher. War was selbstgebranntes meine ich. Also, wenn du dir dat Schnäppsken ersparen willst, erzählst du es mir freiwillig.


 
Überredet....:q 

Off Topic; Hab doch gemerkt, das was nicht stimmt. Wurde sofort geändert Sir.#6


----------



## sunny (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Hhhmmm, an Sir könnte ich gewöhnen |rolleyes .

Sieht doch gleich viel besser aus.


----------



## LordVader (10. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Hat ja ewig gedauert mit Dir. Hoffentlich merkst Du am 28.10. etwas schneller, das wir über dem Schwarm sind.:q :q


 
Besser zu spät als garnicht oder ????|supergri |supergri


----------



## pitus02 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Männer was is los wir rutschen immer weiter ab ????


----------



## carassius (14. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Stimmt doch garnicht!


----------



## Coasthunter (14. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Männer was is los wir rutschen immer weiter ab ????


 

Das ist die Ruhe vor dem Sturm :q 

Wie war Deine Kuttertour?


----------



## pitus02 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wie war Deine Kuttertour?




Also bis auf die beiden Hilfskapitäne #d war es wieder mal ne gelungene Tour. 
Kannst Dir ja mal die Berichte von den Bordies durchlesen, da ist eigentlich alles gesagt |rolleyes


----------



## Wulli (15. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Also bis auf die beiden Hilfskapitäne #d war es wieder mal ne gelungene Tour.
> Kannst Dir ja mal die Berichte von den Bordies durchlesen, da ist eigentlich alles gesagt |rolleyes



...wieso zwei Hilfskapitäne? Das waren doch allerhöchstens Freizeitkapitäne.... 

So, nun freue ich mich auch schon auf den 28.10. hiermit bestätige ich meine Teilnahme. Wann ich an- bzw. abreisen werde weiß ich aber noch nicht genau.

Bis dahin werde ich noch einmal mit der Peter2 aus Travemünde Dorsche fangen. Und zwar am 30.09. oder 01.10.oder 03.10. 
wenn jemand mit will, kann er mir bescheid geben.

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (16. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Na endlich Wulli. #6 

Eure Kuttertour scheint ja recht lustig gewesen zu sein. Was man so auf den Bildern sieht, hatten wohl alle ihren Spaß. Ich hoffe, wir kriegen das, wenigstens von den Fängen, getoppt.:q


----------



## Coasthunter (17. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Aufgepasst ihr Schlafmützen, 
noch 73 Tage bis zur Kuttertour. |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## pitus02 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

:c Ich kann jetzt schon nicht mehr schlafen wenn ich an euch und die Tour denke  

Ps: Ich denke ich werden noch mehr spaß haben wie auf der Boarditour #6 
#g 
|laola:


----------



## Coasthunter (21. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Keine Sorge Pitus, unser Gelächter wird bis zur Dänischen Küste zu hören sein.:q 


Ihr Landratten, noch 68 Tage, dann gehts rund!!!!

@all: Wir werden es wie bei der Makrelentour machen, ab Anfang September könnt ihr euren Beitrag zur Pilktour überweisen. Ich schicke dann noch jedem eine PN.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (21. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

ist zufällig noch ein Platz frei


----------



## Wulli (21. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @all: Wir werden es wie bei der Makrelentour machen.....



...dann kann ja nix schiefgehen!:q  |supergri 

auf dem Weg nach Fehmarn kannste ja bei mir inner Bar noch einen kleinen Drink nehmen...#t |clown: #g :#2: 

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (21. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> ist zufällig noch ein Platz frei


 
Also bis jetzt ja.  Wenn Du willst, setze ich Dich mit auf die Liste. #h


----------



## Coasthunter (21. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> ...dann kann ja nix schiefgehen!:q  |supergri
> 
> auf dem Weg nach Fehmarn kannste ja bei mir inner Bar noch einen kleinen Drink nehmen...#t |clown: #g :#2:
> 
> Wulli


 
Ich habe das Gefühl, das Du in der Bar wohnst :q 
Danke Wulli, ist gut gemeint, aber ich trinke Grundsätzlich nichts, wenn ich fahren muß. Wir Bechern uns dann Samstagabend schön einen rein.:q  Da ist ja noch was mit Sunny offen, von wegen Alsterwasserlutscher und so. Das können wir Hamburger Jungs ja nun garnicht auf uns sitzen lassen.:m


----------



## Esox_Maximus (21. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

jup komme gerne mit dann kann ich vieleicht endlich meine Signatur etwas abändern


----------



## Wulli (21. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Danke Wulli, ist gut gemeint, aber ich trinke Grundsätzlich nichts, wenn ich fahren muß.:m




... bei mir hättest du sowieso nur eine lauwarme Milch mit Haut und Honig bekommen!!!!|supergri 

Das mit dem "Alsterwasserlutscher" klären wir dann....#4 |clown: #g :e 

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@ coasthunter 

Von Keule  die Freundinn wollte evtl mit !!!
Die wechseln sich auch ab beim angeln |supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (21. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> @ coasthunter
> 
> Von Keule die Freundinn wollte evtl mit !!!
> Die wechseln sich auch ab beim angeln |supergri


 
......und machen halbe halbe beim Kuttercash, ja ne ist klar. |supergri 
Und wir wechseln uns mit Keule ab.......:m 
Ja ok, wenn das nun eine feste Ansage ist, setze ich sie mit auf die Liste.

@Tyrannus Esox Rex Maximus: Ich denke mal, das geht klar mit der Änderung Deiner Signatur. Ich setze Dich mal ganz oben auf die Nachrückerliste. Irgendeiner sagt bestimmt noch ab. Wär ja ein Wunder wenn nicht..........#6


----------



## Coasthunter (21. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

So, dann nochmal die ganz aktuelle Top Ten :q 



Coasthunter
LordVader
Carassius
Bootangler
Wulli 
Torte
Sunny
Pitus
Keule 
Freundin von Keule

Und als Neuzugang, ganz neu in den Pilkcharts, von 0 auf Platz 11: Esox Maximus. Mit seinem neuesten Hit: We will rock the Kabeljau !!


----------



## Keule (24. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Jungs, meine kleine kommt mit... das ist ne feste ansage#6 
und den kuttercash übernehme ich dann lieber doch voll...
wer weiß was oder wen ihr sonst noch teilen wollt:q 
meine süße angelt nämlich wie ne große!!! dat jibbt sonst nur beschwerden...:q


----------



## Coasthunter (25. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*


Dann wären wir ja komplett. Cool. #6 
Und damit ihr es nicht verpennt:
Noch 64 Tage, dann geht es los......!!!!

Boah, bin ich schon heiß.............:q


----------



## pitus02 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Und damit ihr es nicht verpennt:
> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> Boah, bin ich schon heiß.............:q




|gutenach und damit ich nicht durchschlaf stell ich mir einen Wecker |schlaf: |muahah:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

ich wünsche Euch viel Spass bei der Tour......


----------



## Coasthunter (26. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> |gutenach und damit ich nicht durchschlaf stell ich mir einen Wecker |schlaf: |muahah:


 
und mich könnt ihr samstag morgens mit Brötchen und Kaffee aus dem Bett locken. Falls ich es Freitag noch bis ins Bett schaffe..........|supergri 

@Dorsch888; Danke mein bester, wir werden dann von unseren Schandtaten berichten:m


----------



## pitus02 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ich wünsche Euch viel Spass bei der Tour......



Danke Danke und drück uns die Daumen das das Wetter mitspielt nich das Keule wieder seekrank wird :v |supergri


----------



## Wulli (26. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin,

wenn ich nun am Samstag anreise und Sonntag zurückfahre, gibt es dann Kühlmöglichkeiten für den Fisch? Ich meine ausreichend Kühlmöglichkeiten! So 25 Kg Filet nehmen ja auch ein bischen Platz weg |supergri 

gibt es eigentlich eine Homepage von dem Kahn und der Unterkunft??

Wulli


----------



## vazzquezz (26. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn ich nun am Samstag anreise und Sonntag zurückfahre, gibt es dann Kühlmöglichkeiten für den Fisch? Ich meine ausreichend Kühlmöglichkeiten! So 25 Kg Filet nehmen ja auch ein bischen Platz weg |supergri



@Wulli: Na, wenn Du bei Eurer Tour so ´ne "Wurf zu Fisch"-Quote hinlegst wie auf der BKT, dann musst Du aber ganz schöne Brocken pumpen, um auf die Filetmenge zu kommen ...   :q :q :q


----------



## Wulli (26. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @Wulli: Na, wenn Du bei Eurer Tour so ´ne "Wurf zu Fisch"-Quote hinlegst wie auf der BKT, dann musst Du aber ganz schöne Brocken pumpen, um auf die Filetmenge zu kommen ...   :q :q :q



Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass wir einen echten Kapitän als Kapitän haben und nicht so einen Freizeithilfsbootsjunge|gr: |uhoh: , wie auf der diesjährigen BKT. Insofern sollte sich die Quote doch deutlich verbessern|evil: 


Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (27. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass wir einen echten Kapitän als Kapitän haben und nicht so einen Freizeithilfsbootsjunge|gr: |uhoh: , wie auf der diesjährigen BKT. Insofern sollte sich die Quote doch deutlich verbessern|evil:
> 
> 
> Wulli


 
Der Kapitän kann doch nichts dafür, das Du die ganze Zeit Seekrank in der Ecke liegst........|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: http://img223.*ih.us/img223/9528/makrelenboardietour020706040wj5.th.jpg


----------



## Coasthunter (27. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ach ja Wulli, mach Dir mal um die paar Heringe, die Du als Beifang haben wirst, keine Sorgen. Gefriermöglichkeiten hat Wolfgang wirklich genug. #6 

Ne, mal im ernst. Wir habben Diddi als Kapitän. Wenn der den Dorsch nicht findet, ist auch keiner da.


----------



## Wulli (27. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Der Kapitän kann doch nichts dafür, das Du die ganze Zeit Seekrank in der Ecke liegst........|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: http://img223.*ih.us/img223/9528/makrelenboardietour020706040wj5.th.jpg



Soooo, mein lieber! Zieh dich im Oktober warm an! Das schreit ja mittlerweile nach RACHE!!|gr: |krach: :r 

Ich werde meine Digicam so scharf machen, dass ihr keine Kleinigkeit entgeht:m #6 

Das Foto hast Du auf der Rückfahrt bei der Makrelentour gemacht, da ist doch wohl ein kleines Nickerchen erlaubt, oder??? Wir wollen mal sehen, wie Du am Samstag abend aussiehst! 

So vielleicht:

:m  Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (27. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ja, dann seh zu, das Du genug Speicherplatz hast, für die ganzen kapitalen, die ich raushole.:q 

Nächsten Samstag werde ich mal zur Tonne 4 oder 5 rausknallen, um zu sehen wie die Dorsche zur Zeit beißen. 

Ich habe eben mit Wolfgang telefoniert. Die Dorsche beißen im Moment nur an den Wracks, als fast schon vor der Dänischen Küste. Aber das kann sich noch ändern, ansonsten düsen wir mit dem Kutter zu den Wracks. Das ist sicher.


----------



## Coasthunter (30. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*


Riecht ihr schon die Seeluft??
Noch 59 Tage, ihr Landratten!!

Die Kontoverbindung für den Kuttercash geht heute per PN an euch raus.


----------



## sunny (31. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin meine kleinen Konfirmantenblasen |wavey: . Melde mich aus meinem verregneten Urlaub zurück.

Ne Frau mit an Bord, na ihr seid ja mutig :q . Hoffentlich geht das gut.


----------



## Wulli (31. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Melde mich aus meinem verregneten Urlaub zurück.




Na, mein kleiner Heiße-Milch-mit-Haut-und-Honig-trinker:q :q :q 

jeder, wie er es verdient!!!:m |supergri #h 


Wulli


----------



## sunny (31. August 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> jeder, wie er es verdient!!!:m |supergri #h



So sieht das aus :q .


----------



## Coasthunter (1. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Moin meine kleinen Konfirmantenblasen |wavey: . Melde mich aus meinem verregneten Urlaub zurück.
> 
> *Dann kann das Wetter jetzt ja wieder schön werden :q :q*
> 
> ...


 
Ja, die soll Dir mal zeigen, wie man Angelt :q :q 

Schön, das Du zurück bist. Hab auch schon die Thermoskanne für Dich besorgt, damit Deine Milch mit Honig schön heiß bleibt.


----------



## sunny (1. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Hab auch schon die Thermoskanne für Dich besorgt, damit Deine Milch mit Honig schön heiß bleibt.



So, du bist also auf Wullis Seite. Ooohhh, es wird gar fürchterlich für euch |supergri .


----------



## Wulli (1. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> So, du bist also auf Wullis Seite. Ooohhh, es wird gar fürchterlich für euch |supergri .



stimmt! Mit anzusehen, wie du ohne Fisch von Bord gehst und später in der Kneipe unterm Tisch liegst ist schon fürchterlich!|supergri  

Nicht nur für uns, für alle Beteiligten...|muahah: |sagnix 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (1. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wir werden sehen. Am Ende werden die Toten gezählt. Wer dazugehört, wird sich noch rausstellen |supergri .


----------



## ollidi (1. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



> Am *Ende* werden die Toten gezählt.


Bei Dir dauert das ja meistens nicht so lange. :q


----------



## sunny (1. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Eeeyyy, was'n los hier |kopfkrat , drei gegen einen. Feiges Gesindel |supergri .


----------



## ollidi (1. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Stell Dich nicht so an. :q Ich denke Du bist belastbar?


----------



## Wulli (1. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Eeeyyy, was'n los hier |kopfkrat , drei gegen einen. Feiges Gesindel |supergri .



Tja, so ist das, wenn man gegen die Hanseaten schießt! Die halten eben zusammen!#6 

Aber wenn Du willst, hate ich Dir Dein Händchen während der Tour.... dann biste nicht so alleine!!|supergri  


Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (1. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du willst, hate ich Dir Dein Händchen während der Tour.... dann biste nicht so alleine!!|supergri
> 
> 
> Wulli


 
Ähh, sorry, aber wir machen keine Tuntenkuttertour. Was ihr Nachts auf eurem Zimmer treibt ist mir Latte, aber auf dem Kutter wird geangelt.|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## sunny (4. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Von deiner Latte will ich hier auch nichts mehr lesen #d |supergri . Du Ferkel.

Und Wulli, dass mit dem Händchen halten wird leider nichts. Bin schon vergeben. Musst dir nen anderen zum Beschmusen suchen.


----------



## Wulli (4. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Von deiner Latte will ich hier auch nichts mehr lesen #d |supergri . Du Ferkel.
> 
> Und Wulli, dass mit dem Händchen halten wird leider nichts. Bin schon vergeben. Musst dir nen anderen zum Beschmusen suchen.




Ich habe auch schon überlegt, wie ich es meiner Frau sage! :q  Da wird der Schrei nach dem Einzelzimmer wieder lauter!!:q 

Wieviele Tage sind es eigentlich noch?

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (4. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Wieviele Tage sind es eigentlich noch?
> 
> Wulli


 
Lächerliche 54 Tage, dann könnt ihr zeigen, wie Gedrillt wird. 

Ne ne Sunny, nicht Gegrillt........Gedrillt |supergri

Gibt es noch jemanden, der nicht weiß, was er auf einer Pilktour an Gerödel mitnehmen muß, um solche Brocken zu verhaften?
http://img149.*ih.us/img149/7172/fehmarn110206055fj2.th.jpg

Das war der Record Dorsch von Carassius. 106 cm..........


----------



## sunny (4. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Dasch ja man nen Prachtbursche. 

Coasthunter ich werde das alles miteinander verbinden. Erst wird gedrillt, dann gegrillt und dann schau'n wa mal |supergri.


----------



## Wulli (4. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Dasch ja man nen Prachtbursche.
> 
> Coasthunter ich werde das alles miteinander verbinden. Erst wird gedrillt, dann gegrillt und dann schau'n wa mal |supergri.





...ich habs gewußt! Ich hab`s gewußt! Doch ne Tuntentour!! Hiiiiilfe, ich will ein Einzelzimmer! |supergri 

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (4. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> ...ich habs gewußt! Ich hab`s gewußt! Doch ne Tuntentour!! Hiiiiilfe, ich will ein Einzelzimmer! |supergri
> 
> Wulli


 
Wenn Du Schnarchst, wirst Du sowieso ein Einzelzimmer bekommen. Unten im Hof............|supergri 

Und um euch mal ein bischen heiß zu machen, noch ein paar Fotos, damit ihr mal seht, was vor Fehmarn möglich ist, wenn man die richtigen Stellen anfährt#6 
http://img505.*ih.us/img505/4516/fehmarn110206014dp2.th.jpg

http://img380.*ih.us/img380/8130/fehmarn040206031dv7.th.jpg

http://img380.*ih.us/img380/7751/fehmarn040206029et3.th.jpg


----------



## Wulli (4. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wenn Du Schnarchst, wirst Du sowieso ein Einzelzimmer bekommen. Unten im Hof............|supergri
> 
> Und um euch mal ein bischen heiß zu machen, noch ein paar Fotos, damit ihr mal seht, was vor Fehmarn möglich ist, wenn man die richtigen Stellen anfährt#6
> http://img505.*ih.us/img505/4516/fehmarn110206014dp2.th.jpg
> ...




....diese Fotomontagen! Was heutzutage mit dem richtigen Computer alles möglich ist! kaum zu glauben!! Wie hast Du das nur hinbekommen??|supergri 

Wer ist übrigens der Angler auf den Fotos????:m 

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (4. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> ....diese Fotomontagen! Was heutzutage mit dem richtigen Computer alles möglich ist! kaum zu glauben!! Wie hast Du das nur hinbekommen??|supergri
> 
> Wer ist übrigens der Angler auf den Fotos????:m
> 
> Wulli


 
Das ist der Typ, der euch zeigen wird, wie man solche Prachtburschen fängt.#6


----------



## pitus02 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das ist der Typ, der euch zeigen wird, wie man solche Prachtburschen fängt.#6



#d :q Da hab ich auch noch ein Wort mitzureden  :g


----------



## Coasthunter (5. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> #d :q Da hab ich auch noch ein Wort mitzureden  :g


 
Scheiß Demokratie...........:q


----------



## Coasthunter (6. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Die ersten Kuttermäuse sind eingetrudelt#6 

Wulli hat überwiesen.
Keule hat für sich und Anhang überwiesen. 

nur noch 52 Tage ihr verdammten Landratten............, dann zehr ich euch zum säubern meiner Beute auf den Seelenverkäufer......ha ha ha.....


----------



## Coasthunter (6. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ach ja, Samstag knall ich mal für ein paar Stunden zu den Hotspots raus, um zu sehen ob die Dorsche in Form sind. Ich hoffe, das ich Abends was zum Heiß machen berichten kann. Und den übernächsten Samstag werde ich das selbe tun. 
Und da mich die Zander hier sowieso im Moment nicht so mögen, werde ich wahrscheinlich jetzt jeden Samstag an den Tonnen, Riffs oder Wracks zu finden sein.|supergri 
Wenn ihr Glück habt, werden am 28.10. noch ein paar Dorsche für euch über sein.:m


----------



## Wulli (6. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin,

wollte mal fragen, wer an unserem gemeinsamen Wochenede denn schon am Freitag anreist...
Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich evtl schon mal Freitag abend die Brandungsrute strapazieren sollte. Schaden kanns nicht, gelle. 

Muß mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich es der Gnädigsten beibringe...|kopfkrat |krach: 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (7. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@Wulli

Guck mal Posting 58 bis 62 |rolleyes .


----------



## Coasthunter (7. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Die Lager teilen sich in Spinnfischer und Brandungsangler.
Carassius und LordVader wollen ihr Glück auch lieber mit Brandungsgeschirr versuchen. 
Ich auf jeden Fall bleibe dabei: Ich werde in Wathose und mit Spinnrute in der Brandung stehen. 

@Wulli: Ich denke mal das fast jeder schon Freitag anreist. Du wärst also auf keinen Fall allein am Tresen.:q


----------



## sunny (7. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wulli: Ich denke mal das fast jeder schon Freitag anreist. Du wärst also auf keinen Fall allein am Tresen.:q



Sehe ich genauso. Wenn ich das zeitlich hinkriege, bin ich auf jeden Fall Freitag dabei. Ob ich dann in die Brandung gehe oder mich dem Spinnfischen widme, entscheide ich kurz vorher.


----------



## Wulli (7. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Die Lager teilen sich in Spinnfischer und Brandungsangler.
> Carassius und LordVader wollen ihr Glück auch lieber mit Brandungsgeschirr versuchen.
> Ich auf jeden Fall bleibe dabei: Ich werde in Wathose und mit Spinnrute in der Brandung stehen.
> 
> @Wulli: Ich denke mal das fast jeder schon Freitag anreist. Du wärst also auf keinen Fall allein am Tresen.:q




Ich kann ja auch mit Wathose und Brandungsgeschirr aufkreuzen, dann kann ich das vorort entscheiden 

Die Sache mit dem Tresen ist klar. Hoffentlich hat der Wirt für Sunny genug Milch da!  :q  Kann das noch mal jemand dem Wirt mitteilen?!|rolleyes 

Hat der Sunny keine Milch
wird er knurrig, dieser Knilch!

Dann trinkt er Bier au wei, au wei!
Unterm Tresen liegt er punkt zwei!

Noch Korn dazu es wird noch schlimmer,
am nächsten Tag hört man Gewimmer
laut und lange aus der Koje
er trifft beim Kotzen dann die Boje.

Nun lachen alle Laut und hähmisch
was lernt der Sunny, ist nicht dämlich?
trink nie mit Hanseaten, gib` fein Acht
dass der Wirt hat heiße Milch gebracht!

 |supergri :q 

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (7. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Boah Wulli, das ist ja wohl verschärft.........ich schmeiß mich weg|muahah: |muahah: 

Jetzt bringt ihr mich aber ins Grübeln, mit dem Brandungsangeln. Ich würde außer Dorschfilet nämlich auch gerne ein paar Platten mitnehmen. Lecker lecker...........:q    Und da es auf Fehmarn ganz hervoragende Plätze fürs Plattfischangeln gibt...........!
Na gut, wenn wir mit zwei Autos fahren, mach ich mit. Ansonsten passt das ganze Gerödel nicht ins Auto, wenn wir mit 4 Mann in meinem Kombi anreisen.


----------



## sunny (8. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Nicht schlecht Wulli, nicht schlecht. Muss ich ja mal lobend anerkennen.


----------



## fruechtchen (8. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

das ist ja ne menge hier, da raucht einem ja der kopf.
aber super...


----------



## Coasthunter (8. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



fruechtchen schrieb:


> das ist ja ne menge hier, da raucht einem ja der kopf.
> aber super...


 
Sei erstmal herzlich Willkommen in diesem Forum. #6 
Ich hatte Dir ja vor ein paar Wochen einen Platz bei uns auf dem Kutter angeboten..................hätteste ihn mal angenommen.
Aber beim nächsten Boardietreff bist Du dabei.#6


----------



## Coasthunter (8. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Leider läßt der Wind mir morgen keine andere Wahl. Ich werde in Hamburg bleiben müssen und auf Aal und Zander gehen.#q 
Und nächstes Wochende liegt mein Geburtstag an, ob ich dann nach Fehmarn fahre, ist mehr als fraglich.  Schade, hatte mich so auf den Törn gefreut.


----------



## pitus02 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Leider läßt der Wind mir morgen keine andere Wahl. Ich werde in Hamburg bleiben müssen und auf Aal und Zander gehen.#q
> Und nächstes Wochende liegt mein Geburtstag an, ob ich dann nach Fehmarn fahre, ist mehr als fraglich.  Schade, hatte mich so auf den Törn gefreut.



Mensch mein bester hab nicht immer so viel Angst :q 
Hier ist bestes Wetter :k 
Sonne und fast kein Wind #h


----------



## Coasthunter (9. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Mensch mein bester hab nicht immer so viel Angst :q
> Hier ist bestes Wetter :k
> Sonne und fast kein Wind #h


 

Ich war ja los. Windtechnisch war wirklich alles im grünen Bereich. Wenigstens am späten Nachmittag. Aber Dorsch ist nicht da. Jedenfalls nicht in den Mengen und größen, die eine Ausfahrt lohnenswert machen. Wer schon mit mir los war, weiß das ich unter 60cm nichts mitnehme. Ich warte jetzt mal bis zum ersten Oktoberwochenende, da kann es schon ganz anders aussehen. Und sonst werde ich mir genügend Wattwürmer einpacken und Platten verhaften. Die sind nämlich voll da, gute größen und gute Stückzahlen. #6


----------



## Coasthunter (11. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Landratten aufgepasst: Nur noch 47 erbärmliche Tage an Land, dann gehen wir auf Kaperfahrt. Also, laßt die Bärte wachsen.:m


----------



## sunny (11. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Das sind 47 Tage zuviel. Ich könnte morgen schon los.


----------



## Wulli (11. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin, Ihr Landratten und Höllenhunde!

Was ist hier eigentlich mit Latzemann und Söhne? Kohle? Bin ich der Einzige, der bisher die Flocken hat wandern lassen? Oder wie? Wat is dat denn hier für ein Saustall! |supergri  Hä?! Bekloppt, oder wat is los??!!:m 

Meeeeeensch, man wird hier künstlich dumm gehalten (bei mir ja nicht schwer|supergri )

So, nun mal raus mit die Schnickels! Wer hat schon gelatzt?

Wie issas middie Übernachtung und so... Soll ich das vorort machen oder brauchste die Patte auch vorher schon?

Mann, Mann, Mann, um alles muß man sich selber kümmern!:q |sagnix |director: #4 |motz: 

Wenn das auf Fehmarn auch so`n lahmer Verein wird, nehme ich meine Großmutter mit, da is mehr Stimmung inner Bude!|supergri #g |motz: 

So, das mußte jetzt mal sein.....

Schön, dass Ihr mir alle zugehört habt! Hat heute sonst noch keiner gemacht!

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (11. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Richtig Wulli, sprech mal ein Machtwort. Am 28. werden wir die Landratten erst mal Kiel holen und Deck schrubben lassen.:q 

Ich war ja Samstag auf Fehmarn, für genügend Unterkünfte ist gesorgt, zahlen tut ihr dort. Wenn wir ein Faß aufmachen wollen, müssen wir das Wolfgang sagen, er kümmert sich dann um den Stoff.#g


----------



## pitus02 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Richtig Wulli, sprech mal ein Machtwort. Am 28. werden wir die Landratten erst mal Kiel holen und Deck schrubben lassen.:q
> 
> Ich war ja Samstag auf Fehmarn, für genügend Unterkünfte ist gesorgt, zahlen tut ihr dort. Wenn wir ein Faß aufmachen wollen, müssen wir das Wolfgang sagen, er kümmert sich dann um den Stoff.#g



Landratten |kopfkrat Stoff  ich sag schon mal bescheid, weiß ja nicht wie das mit euch aus sieht #6 
|laola: 
Aber bestell nich so ein großes Fass :#2: |krank:


----------



## Wulli (12. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

... und bitte kein Warsteiner!!!!!:v :v :v 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (12. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@Wulli

Nu hör mal uff, hier rumzuheulen |supergri . Bis Ende Oktober ist doch noch nen büschen hin, da kommt bestimmt noch die ein oder andere Info. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Kutter bezahlt ist, damit der Obolus bei Nichterscheinen nicht auf die übrig Gebliebenen verteilt werden muss. 

@Coasthunter 

Kuttercash geht Monday raus

@All 

Von wegen Deck schrubben, da braucht ihr euch keine allzu großen Sorgen machen. So groß ist der Kahn nicht |supergri .


PS:
30 l Fässchen sollten wir doch wohl schaffen, oder? Sofern alle Freitag anreisen  .


----------



## Coasthunter (12. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> 30 l Fässchen sollten wir doch wohl schaffen, oder? Sofern alle Freitag anreisen  .


 
Ja klar, aber was trinken wir Samstag?:m


----------



## sunny (12. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber was trinken wir Samstag?:m



Also doch nen verkappter Spritti :m ? Ich hab es doch geahnt, ganz harmlos daherkommen und dann fürchterlich zuschlagen.

Ich werde es mir am Freitag nicht gar so heftig besorgen #d . Bin ja eh als warme Milchtrinker verschrien. Schlimmer kann es daher nicht kommen.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

War doch nur Spaß. Ich werde Freitag ein bis zwei Pils inhallieren und gut. 
Das Grillen sollten wir vielleicht am Samstag abend machen und dann den Rest vom Faß dabei wegschlappern. 

Wenn der Rest der Crew sich auch mal zu Worte melden würde, könnten wir eventuell etwas besser Planen. Nur mal so als Vorschlag. Die Beteiligung hier ist ja recht dürftig. 
Ich will ja niemanden direkt ansprechen. Oder wie seht ihr das, Bootangler, Lordvader und Carassius?|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (12. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> War doch nur Spaß.



Schon klar :m . Was sonst? 

Ich mache hier mal nen Vorschlag wie das WE ablaufen könnte:

Freitag:
- ca. 17.00 Uhr Pitus02 bei MC abholen, nen Happen essen
- ca. 18.00 Uhr Ankunft bei Gitti ,1 Begrüßungspilsette
- ab 18.30 Uhr Brandungs- oder Spinnfischen, je nach Laune
- ca. 23.00 Uhr Preisverleihung |supergri und Bierchen trinken,
  anschließend Heier

Samstag:
- 06.00 Uhr Frühstück
- 07.30 Uhr Abfahrt, angeln bis der Arzt kommt
- 18.00 Uhr grillen u. #g 
- 02.65 Uhr |supergri Heier

Sonntag:
- 06.00 Uhr :v 
- 07.00 Uhr Frühstück 
- 08.30 - 09.00 Uhr Abfahrt

Schön war's. Änderungswünsche sind willkommen.


----------



## Wulli (12. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Schon klar :m . Was sonst?
> 
> Ich mache hier mal nen Vorschlag wie das WE ablaufen könnte:
> 
> ...



Den Sonntags-Plan würde ich noch mal überdenken!:q  Reicht das auch, wenn ich um 6.10h aufstehe?

Wie gesagt, ob ich schon am Freitag zu Euch stoßen kann, wird sich noch zeigen.

Samstag grillen ist O.K. Soll ich das Fleisch organisieren? Ich habe da gute Beziehungen zu einem Bayerischen Händler:q , der hat sich zwar letzte Woche aufgehängt, aber sein Fleisch ist seeeehhhhr günstig!#t |rolleyes  

Nee, mal im Ernst! Ich könnte gut und günstig an Fleisch und Würstchen kommen. Kartoffelsalat macht Mutti 1A ! Würde mich also hierfür aufdrängen wollen...

Was ist denn am Freitag abend mit nen Happen Pappen essen??

Wulli


----------



## sunny (12. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wenn du noch nicht mal weißt, ob du bereits Freitag anreisen kannst, brauchst'e dir doch jetzt noch kein Kopp machen, wat mit Futter is  . 

Ich weiß ja auch noch nicht, ob ich schon am Freitag kann. Ist aber von mir angedacht. Ich denke bzgl. Freitag essen, müssen wir kurzfristig entscheiden. Oder ich haue mir bei meiner Ankunft auf Fehmarn bei MC so den Wanst voll, dat ich den janzen Abend bedient bin.

Dat mit der bayerischen Fleischbesorgung finde ich gut#6 . Wenn du zu ner qualitativ guten Quelle Konketions hast, warum soll man das nicht wahrnehmen?


----------



## Coasthunter (12. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Das sind doch schon mal seeehr gute Vorschläge. Die Sache nimmt konkrete Formen an. 

Wullis Kartoffelsalat Made by Mutti is great.#6 Und das Fleisch kannste auch gerne besorgen. *Ich* würde dann noch eine Schüssel von *Tortes* legendärem Nudelsalat beisteuern. :q 
Nur mit dem Brandungsangeln weiß ich nicht so recht. Ob es sich wirklich lohnt, für 3-4 Stunden das ganze Gerödel auf und ab zu bauen? Ich werde wohl doch lieber die Spinnrute zum Einsatz bringen. 

Ach Wulli, was hast Du gegen Warsteiner? Ist doch lecker. 

Das erste Oktoberwochenende bin ich nochmal auf Fehmarn und klär dann vor Ort den ganzen Rest ab: Biersorte, Grillkohle, usw. Bis dahin sollte jeder wissen, wann er Anreist, was er trinkt, wie er Angelt usw.


----------



## sunny (13. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ob es sich wirklich lohnt, für 3-4 Stunden das ganze Gerödel auf und ab zu bauen? Ich werde wohl doch lieber die Spinnrute zum Einsatz bringen.




Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Ich denke, ich werde auch die Spinnrute schwingen. Welchen Strand hast du denn im Auge? Ich habe auf Fehmarn noch nie nen Fisch beim Spinnfischen gefangen #c .


----------



## Coasthunter (13. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Ich denke, ich werde auch die Spinnrute schwingen. Welchen Strand hast du denn im Auge? Ich habe auf Fehmarn noch nie nen Fisch beim Spinnfischen gefangen #c .


 
Letztes mal waren wir Staberhuk und haben jede Menge Dorsche gefangen. Die waren zwar alle klein und durften wieder Schwimmen, aber es hat einen Mordsspaß gemacht. Nebenbei hat auch noch ne richtig große Platte meinen Spöket genommen. Das war natürlich ein Willkommener Beifang. Aber wir müssen das ganze natürlich etwas vom Wind abhängig machen. Strände kenne ich aber genug, wo wir unser Glück versuchen können. Ich hoffe ja immer noch, das ich dieses Jahr doch noch eine Mefo in den Ofen schieben kann.:q


----------



## pitus02 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich glaube das hört sich alles gut an, vor allem das mit der Mefo und dem Ofen|supergri 
Ich hoffe das wir alle mal eine an den Stock bekommen.
Ich bring für die Tour ans Wasser noch Pizza Brötchen mit wenn es recht is. 

@Wulli 
Warsteiner is gar nich so schlecht du Hamb. Büdel


----------



## Coasthunter (14. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Hmmmmmmmmm, lecker, Pizzabrötchen.:l Danach schmeckt das Warsteiner bestimmt noch besser. Nicht war Wulli?:q :q


----------



## Wulli (14. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

O.K. dann bringe ich noch Kutteln, saure Nieren und Schweinskopfsülze mit! Und, ach ja, das ausgebratenen Rinderhirn darf natürlich zum Warsteiner nicht fehlen!:v 

Das wird ja eine kulinarische Erlebnisreise!!!:q 



Wulli


----------



## LordVader (14. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich glaube Dennis und ich tun uns das mit dem Brandungsgerödel auch nicht an. Für die paar Stunden.|kopfkrat 
Da pack ich doch lieber meine Watbüx und die Spinne ein.Wenn das so funzt wie beim letzten mal.:m 
Und lieber Andor nimm diesmal deinen Watkescher mit.Dann klappts auch mit der Mefo. #h :q 
Der Plan von Sunny ist doch voll O.K. So in etwa hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt.


----------



## Coasthunter (14. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ja richtig, der Watkescher. Ich wußte doch, das da noch was war.|supergri


----------



## pitus02 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

So Leuts ich hab nu auch die Euronen auf den Weg geschickt:c 
Müßten Montag eigentlich bei Dir gut geschrieben sei Andor


----------



## Coasthunter (17. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

41 Tage ihr Badewannenplanscher!!!

Vergesst nicht eure Pillchen gegen Seekrankheit  einzupacken :m


----------



## Coasthunter (17. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> So Leuts ich hab nu auch die Euronen auf den Weg geschickt:c
> Müßten Montag eigentlich bei Dir gut geschrieben sei Andor


 
Solche Montage sind mir die liebsten|supergri |supergri

Sunny's Kuttercash ist am Freitag eingetrudelt, also genau rechtzeitig zum Wochenende. Da hatte ich den Piccolo im Dollhouse wieder drin.|supergri |supergri


----------



## pitus02 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Solche Montage sind mir die liebsten|supergri |supergri
> 
> Sunny's Kuttercash ist am Freitag eingetrudelt, also genau rechtzeitig zum Wochenende. Da hatte ich den Piccolo im Dollhouse wieder drin.|supergri |supergri


#r |stolz: 


Das Dollhouse gibt´s noch ?
Mensch nehm nen Kredit auf meine Euronen kommen bestimmt :m :m |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Coasthunter (18. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Juhuu.......schon wieder 35 Euro auf meinem Konto.

Danke Pitus.........#h


----------



## sunny (19. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wer hat denn schon alles bezahlt und ist damit definitiv dabei?

Setz doch noch mal die Teilnehmerliste auf diese oder auf die erste Seite und hinterleg die, die schon gezahlt haben farblich (wie bei Wulli's Makrelen angeln).


----------



## Coasthunter (19. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Also, hier auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch die aktuelle Liste. 

Rot= bezahlt!
*Keule und Girlfriend*
*Wulli *
*Sunny*
*Pitus*
*Coasthunter|supergri *
*Torte*




Schwarz= noch nicht bezahlt
*Bootangler*
*Carassius*
*LordVader*

Der Rest unserer Crew wird das Finanzielle vor Ort klären.


----------



## Coasthunter (23. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich war heute mal kurz an Tonne 4. Wir konnten 2 schöne Dorsche zu uns ins Boot einladen, bevor uns der Wellengang zum Umkehren zwang. Ich wäre gerne noch zum Testen in Richtung Tonne 5 gedüst, aber die Wellen waren mir einfach zu extrem. Sicher ist sicher, hab ich mir gedacht und habe auf weitere Pilkversuche verzichtet. 
Die Dorsche haben zwischen 18 und 19 metern gebissen. Die Drift war auch ziemlich stark, sodas wir uns für 100 gramm schwere Pilker entschieden. Gebissen haben die beiden Dorsche aber auf orange Beifänger. So, das waren erstmal die Fehmarn News. Eventuell fahre ich nächsten Samstag nochmal raus, aber nur wenn der Wind etwas nachläßt.


----------



## HD4ever (23. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Kollege war die letzten 4 Tage von GroBro mit nem gemieteten Boot draußen ....
Sagasbank, schwarzer Grund, Hohwachter Bucht, Staberhuk usw
die paar gefangenen Dorsche kann man wohl echt an wenigen Fingern abzählen ( + 1 Hornhecht ) ... ca 4-5 St. laut SMS news. Ich war aber heute an der FleFö (angefahren wegen dem Ostwind) auch nicht erfolgreicher ...
1 64er Dorsch früh morgends und das wars den ganzen Tag ...
hoffe das läuft bald wieder erfolgreicher ! |bla:


----------



## Coasthunter (24. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin Jörg. Ich hoffe auch, das der Dorsch bald in besseren Stückzahlen zu fangen ist. Der Rochen war gestern auch draußen und mußte ganz bis ins Dänische Gewässer rüber um gut zu fangen. Dort sind dann aber ganz ordentliche Fische rausgekommen. Ich denke mal, in 1-2 Wochen sieht es schon viel besser aus. Das "Blatt" kann sich eigentlich jeden Tag wenden.#6


----------



## carassius (24. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh eeeer lebt noch!:q 

Mensch Coasi, dann mal Petri zu den zwei Dorschen!#6 
Kann schon garnicht mehr schlafen wegen den Oktober.Erst ins Hecht Paradies und danach Fehmarn!:k


----------



## Coasthunter (24. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



carassius schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh eeeer lebt noch!:q
> 
> Mensch Coasi, dann mal Petri zu den zwei Dorschen!#6
> Kann schon garnicht mehr schlafen wegen den Oktober.Erst ins Hecht Paradies und danach Fehmarn!:k


 
Du Glücklicher, von einem Ausflug zum Bodden Träumen wir ja wohl alle.:l Dann seh mal zu, das Du unter den Boddenhechten Angst und Schrecken verbreitest. Auf unsere Kuttertour freue ich mich auch schon riesig. Wird bestimmt Mega Lustig.


----------



## Coasthunter (27. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Was ist denn hier los? 

Landratten aufgewacht. Heute noch genau vier Wochen!!!!!!!!! Dann trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen, ha ha ha


----------



## sunny (28. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@Coasthunter und Co

Um wieviel Uhr wollt ihr denn auf der Insel bzw. bei Gitti sein?Zur Not nehme ich mir Freitag frei, um ebenfalls frühzeitig vor Ort zu sein. 

Wäre mir auch fast lieber etwas eher loszufahren, weil Freitagnachmittag und Hamburger Autobahn passen irgendwie nicht zusammen #d .


----------



## Coasthunter (28. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin Sunny.
Zur Zeit ist es echt nicht schön, zu normalen Zeiten die Strecke zu fahren. Aber vor 17:00 Uhr werden wir wohl auch nicht auf der Insel sein. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, hier gegen 15:00 Uhr loszufahren. Treffen wir uns auf der letzten Tanke oder direkt bei Gitti?


----------



## sunny (28. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich will mich ja noch mit pitus treffen, um ihn zu Gitti zu lotsen. Genauen Treffpunkt machen wir noch aus. Wahrscheinlich MC auf Fehmarn. Mal sehen was pitus sagt.

Wenn ihr wollt, können wir uns da alle treffen.


----------



## Coasthunter (28. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja noch mit pitus treffen, um ihn zu Gitti zu lotsen. Genauen Treffpunkt machen wir noch aus. Wahrscheinlich MC auf Fehmarn. Mal sehen was pitus sagt.
> 
> Wenn ihr wollt, können wir uns da alle treffen.


 
Na ich weiß nicht. MC Doof liegt nicht auf dem Weg. Den können wir ansteuern, wenn wir zum Spinnen fahren. Aber wir werden sehen, wie Hungrig wir dort ankommen. Das kann man ja auch noch kurzfristig entscheiden, ob Tanke oder Mc Doof.


----------



## sunny (28. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Genau wir machen das kurzfristig.

@Pitus

Wie gut kennst du dich denn auf Fehmarn aus????


----------



## Wulli (28. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin,

Ihr heulenden Höllenhunde!

Ich kenne den Weg zu Gitti ja auch nicht. Ich würde die Anal-Tanke vor der Sundbrücke als Treffpunkt empfehlen. Da gibt`s auch was zum einschmeißen und die kann nun wirklich keiner verpassen. Außerdem liegt sie auf dem Weg....

Ich werde Freitag erscheinen. Mit der Uhrzeit werden wir sehen, aber Freitags ist es immer gut, wenn man so früh, wie möglich von der Autobahn runter ist. 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mein Brandungs-Gerödel mitnehmen. Spinnrute ist ja sowieso dabei. Vorort werde ich dann entscheiden, wie ich die Fische aus dem Wasser ziehe|supergri 

Will eigentlich jemand bei mir mitfahren? Ich hätte mit meinem Kombi auf jeden Fall noch Platz!

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (28. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Mahlzeit Wulli.
Die Anal ist perfekt, finde ich auch am besten. 
Eventuell bräuchte ich noch einen Platz bei Dir im Auto für einen Kumpel. Aber das entscheidet sich noch. Dann müßten wir nicht mit zwei Autos fahren.


----------



## Wulli (28. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Wulli.
> Die Anal ist perfekt, finde ich auch am besten.
> Eventuell bräuchte ich noch einen Platz bei Dir im Auto für einen Kumpel. Aber das entscheidet sich noch. Dann müßten wir nicht mit zwei Autos fahren.



Jo, Mann! Das mit dem Platz würde auf jeden Fall klar gehen! Will aber eigentlich nicht zu spät losfahren, wenns geht. 
Wie ist das mit der Übernachtung? Machst Du das für mich mit klar? Oder soll ich mich selber darum kümmern, dann wär eine Telefonnummer oder eine Internetseite ganz hilfreich. (Wäre sowieso ganz gut, damit man das mal sehen kann, und ich weiß, wo wir überhaupt sind.)

Ich habe eine exzellente Wattwurmquelle! Falls jemand Bedarf an taufrischen Wattis hat (18 Ct./St.) kann mir Bescheid geben, ich hole eh welche!

Bis denne erstmal

Wulli


----------



## carassius (28. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Ich habe eine exzellente Wattwurmquelle! Falls jemand Bedarf an taufrischen Wattis hat (18 Ct./St.) kann mir Bescheid geben, ich hole eh welche!
> 
> Bis denne erstmal
> 
> Wulli


 
Moin Wulli, kannst du auch Seeringelwürmer besorgen???


----------



## pitus02 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Yep Anal is klasse. Bin leider nur kurz da, bin beruflich unterwegs. Ich melde mich wenn ich wieder zu hause bin.
#h #h #h


----------



## Wulli (28. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



carassius schrieb:


> Moin Wulli, kannst du auch Seeringelwürmer besorgen???




Klar, Seeringler gibt`s auch. Kann Dir aber nicht sagen, was die Jungs kosten. Muß ich erstmal erfragen...

Wulli


----------



## carassius (29. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Klar, Seeringler gibt`s auch. Kann Dir aber nicht sagen, was die Jungs kosten. Muß ich erstmal erfragen...
> 
> Wulli


 
Hätte wenn gern ein paar ringlies falls die Dorsche nicht wollen, das man wenigstens ein paar Bratpfanen angeln kann!|rolleyes


----------



## Coasthunter (30. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



carassius schrieb:


> Hätte wenn gern ein paar ringlies falls die Dorsche nicht wollen, das man wenigstens ein paar Bratpfanen angeln kann!|rolleyes


 
Die Dorsche werde wollen müssen. Und wenn wir rüber nach DK düsen.............wir schnappen uns die Biester.:q


----------



## noworkteam (30. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Weg zu Gitti ja auch nicht. Ich würde die *Anal-Tanke *vor der Sundbrücke als Treffpunkt empfehlen. Da gibt`s auch *was zum einschmeißen* und die kann nun wirklich keiner verpassen.
> 
> Wulli


 

;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 

wollt ihr zum angeln fahren oder eurem fetisch und eurem drogenkonsum frönen ???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

naja wennn ihr eine all-inklusive-tour durchführt bitte, aber ist das dann hier das richtige forum dafür ???

na wie dem auch sei, viel spass und nie verkrampfen gelle |supergri |supergri 


gruss

noworkteam

PS angelt ihr in lack oder bevorzugt ihr leder ????|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## pitus02 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Hätte auch gerne ein paar ringlies !!#6


----------



## Coasthunter (30. September 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Hätte auch gerne ein paar ringlies !!#6


 
Wir könnten sonst ja auch die Düsseldorfer Landratte an die Dorsche verfüttern. Der schreit danach, als Dorschfutter zu enden. :q :q


----------



## LordVader (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Der ist doch bloß neidisch, daß er nicht dabei ist. Einfach ignorieren den guten Mann.#6 
Können wir die Ringler nicht auch direkt bei Wolfgang bestellen ?
Beim letzten Besuch bei Gitti war doch morgens einer von Fairplay Fehmarn da. Ich werd mich da mal schlaumachen.


----------



## Coasthunter (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



LordVader schrieb:


> Der ist doch bloß neidisch, daß er nicht dabei ist. Einfach ignorieren den guten Mann.#6
> Können wir die Ringler nicht auch direkt bei Wolfgang bestellen ?
> Beim letzten Besuch bei Gitti war doch morgens einer von Fairplay Fehmarn da. Ich werd mich da mal schlaumachen.


 
Richtig........, Wolfgang besorgt Wattwürmer und Ringler, wenn man ihm vorher bescheid sagt. Zu den Preisen kann ich da allerdings nichts sagen, weil ich bisher meine Würmer immer selber mit gebracht hatte.


----------



## sunny (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Aral ist supi. Die finde ich auch |supergri . Wenn ich das zeitlich nicht hinbekommen sollte, laufe ich direkt bei Gitti auf. 

@ Coasthunter 

Noch mal auf die Übernachtung zurückgekommen. Regelst du das oder sollen wir selber bei Wolfgang anrufen?


----------



## carassius (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@Wulli

Wat denn nu mit den Ringlies?
Besorgst du mir welche?


ps.nur noch drei tage bis zum Greifswalder Bodden|krank:


----------



## Wulli (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin,

klar kann ich Ringler und Wattis mitbringen! Wir können kurz vor Abreise dann noch mal Mailen, ist ja noch ein bischen Zeit! Es reicht, wenn ich die Ringler ein paar Tage vorher bestelle. Ich nehme auf jeden Fall welche mit. Mir sind die Klodeckel eh lieber als Dorsche.

Wat ist denn nun mit den Übernachtungen? Sollen wir uns selber darum kümmern, oder wer macht das?

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Keine Panik Leute, Wolfgang hat einen riesigen Kuhstall hinter dem Haus. Ist Platz für alle da.:q 

Ne Quatsch, ihr braucht euch um nichts zu kümmern. Ich habe mit ihm schon gesprochen. Er hat genug Betten frei.


----------



## Wulli (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Sach mal, die "Rochen" ist ja ein recht kleines Boot, gelle? Ich kenne den Kahn ja nicht. Kann mir mal einer ein bischen was darüber sagen? Wie ist das mit der Verpflegung? Wie ist die Kiste ausgestattet? Wie groß? Wer ist eigentlich der Kpt????

Fragen über Fragen...

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Sach mal, die "Rochen" ist ja ein recht kleines Boot, gelle? Ich kenne den Kahn ja nicht. Kann mir mal einer ein bischen was darüber sagen? Wie ist das mit der Verpflegung? Wie ist die Kiste ausgestattet? Wie groß? Wer ist eigentlich der Kpt????
> 
> Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> Wulli


 
Also Wulli, als Verpflegung gibt es ganz Traditionell Trocken Zwieback und Wasser. Zumindest für Dich. Für den Rest unserer Crew gibt es Feuereintopf. Hab mir gedacht, wir stimmen dann Abends ein Blähkonzert an,:q 
Der Käptn wird Didi sein. Der ist für zwei Dinge bekannt: Er findet den Fisch und sorgt für gute Laune. 
Von mir aus könnte es morgen schon losgehen,bin heiß wie ein Bügeleisen.:q :q


----------



## pitus02 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnte es morgen schon losgehen,bin heiß wie ein Bügeleisen.:q :q



Also ich binn genau so heiß wie du, wobei ich wieder mal auf den Boden der tatsachen zurück geholt worden bin.
Die Fänge sind im moment mäßig bis schlecht.:c #q 

Sag mal was hat Gitti für Zimmer ?
Evtl will meine Frau mit Kind mitkommen und sich ein schönes WE auf Fehmarn machen.


----------



## Wulli (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> bin heiß wie ein Bügeleisen.:q :q



Moin, 

ich sach ja: Boardie-Tunten-Tour die Erste!|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Bis Ende Oktober werden sich die Dorsche wieder einkriegen und wir werden fangen wie die Großen #6 . Ich werde das ab dem 14.10. schon mal eine Woche in Dänemark testen und anschließend berichten |supergri .

Essen auf'm Kutter müssen wir vorher absprechen, ansonsten muss sich jeder morgens nen paar Brötchen schmieren. Die Räumlichkeiten für die Ferguson sind recht sparsam gehalten. Man sollte rückwärts reingehen, damit es keine Probs gibt |supergri .

Pitus für deine Familie lässt sich bestimmt was machen, 




in Burg. Du willst uns doch wohl nicht den Abend verderben :q ?

Ne  , da geht bestimmt was, solange sie sich Abends nicht in der Bar rumtreiben.


----------



## Wulli (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Evtl will meine Frau mit Kind mitkommen und sich ein schönes WE auf Fehmarn machen.



Also, wenn das so ist, nehme ich meine bessere Hälfte auch mit, dann muß ich das Zimmer wenigstens nicht mit Coasthunter oder Pitus teilen|supergri :m 

Nee, mal im Ernst. Soll das hier ein Familienausflug werden oder eine Männermäßige Angeltour mit anständig ein paar Kaltschalen lenzen? Ich lass meine Familie jedenfalls zu Hause, sonst wird mir das zu anstrengend! :q :q 
Man will sich ja auch mal wieder benehmen, wie ein richtiger Mensch:q #6 

Wulli


----------



## noworkteam (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

moin



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wir könnten sonst ja auch die Düsseldorfer Landratte an die Dorsche verfüttern. Der schreit danach, als Dorschfutter zu enden. :q :q


 
tja, die einladung hätte ich schon gerne wahr genommen, dummerweise werde ich dann mit einer ladung boardies zum wrackangeln auf der nordsee sein...schade das ich nicht bei eurer warmen ausflugsrunde auf der ruhigen ostsee zuschauen kann |supergri |supergri 




LordVader schrieb:


> Der ist doch bloß neidisch, daß er nicht dabei ist. Einfach ignorieren den guten Mann.#6


 
neidisch, nein danke werde an dem tag auch ohne euch viel spass haben...#h 

na dann sind wir alle, eure truppe und unsere, schon mal gespannt was hinten raus kommt....:q :q :q , ich will mir das jetzt erst garnicht bildlich bei euch vorstellen,..,übertreibt es an der tanke nicht und nicht so viel einschmeissen, gelle ....


gruss #h 

noworkteam


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



noworkteam schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du meintest wohl, Du wirst mit einer Ladung Boardies *an *der Nordsee sein, zum Schabracken Angeln.|muahah: 
Dann überteibt es nicht und verschont uns mit Fotos.:q :q 
Als kleiner Tip: Die beste Zeit für Schabracken ist in den heißen Sommermonaten. Und dann der Büsumer Strand. #6


----------



## noworkteam (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Du meintest wohl, Du wirst mit einer Ladung Boardies *an *der Nordsee sein, zum Schabracken Angeln.|muahah:
> Dann überteibt es nicht und verschont uns mit Fotos.:q :q
> Als kleiner Tip: Die beste Zeit für Schabracken ist in den heißen Sommermonaten. Und dann der Büsumer Strand. #6


 
da muss dich leider enttäuschen,...,aber scheinbar hast du schon einige touren zum büsumer schabracken-angeln durchgezogen, wie würdest du denn sonst solche insiderinfo´s haben ???? naja wenn nach deinem geschmack ist, bitteschön

poste doch mal deine fang-bilder vom schabracken-fischen, dann bin ich schon mal vorbereit um die tanke-bilder zu ertragen...

in diesem sinne...

immer schon geschmeidig bleiben und nicht verkrampfen,.gelle 


noworkteam


----------



## Wulli (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin, Ihr

Hunderttausend heulenden Höllenhunde! Beihnahe wäre dieser Trööt auf die zweite Seite abgerutscht!|krach: :r |uhoh: #d |evil: |gr: 

Es sind nur noch 

19 Tage!!!!

Alles mus man selber machen!#d 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@Wulli

Bringst du nu dat Grillgut mit? Sollen wir bestellen, was wir möchten und vorher bezahlen? 

Oder wie hättest du es gerne |supergri ?


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> @Wulli
> 
> Bringst du nu dat Grillgut mit? Sollen wir bestellen, was wir möchten und vorher bezahlen?
> 
> Oder wie hättest du es gerne |supergri ?


 

Endlich mal wirklich wichtige Fragen.:q  Ich bevorzuge Putensteaks, Schinkengriller und T-Bone Steaks. 
Falls Nudelsalat erwünscht ist, werde ich mich natürlich darum kümmern. ( Muß nur Torte anrufen:q )


----------



## Wulli (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin,

vorher bezahlen muss hier keiner! Ich kassiere beim Essen|supergri 

Eigentlich brauche ich nur die exakte Zahl der "Mitesser", dann kann ich dementsprechend einkaufen. Ich denke ein paar Schinkenwürstchen, Thüringer, etwas Schweinefleisch und Pute wäre doch O.K., oder? Falls jemand Sonderwünsche hat, bitte Bescheid geben.

Wulli

P.S. mit dem Kartoffelsalat wird nix! Mutti ist an dem Wochenende nicht da!


----------



## sunny (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Falls jemand Sonderwünsche hat, bitte Bescheid geben.
> (



Ich hätte gern nen kleines Spanferkel auf Toast und auch nen 
T-Bone Steak :q .


----------



## Wulli (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern nen kleines Spanferkel auf Toast und auch nen
> T-Bone Steak :q .



Also, wenn das so ist, dann werde ich mal unserem Landschlachter bescheid geben, dass er ein paar Ferkel den Garaus macht!|rolleyes 

Ich denke, wenn ich ein Paar Scheiben Rindfleisch und Schwein sowie das ein oder andere Würstchen mitbringe (alles von einem Landschlachter aus eigener Schlachtung und Herstellung, allerbeste Qualität, kein Mastscheiß!) sollte doch für Jeden was dabei sein, oder? Für die PETRA - Anhänger unter uns, kann ich Tofu-Würstchen empfehlen:m 

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Für die PETRA - Anhänger unter uns, kann ich Tofu-Würstchen empfehlen:m
> 
> Wulli


 
Petra kannste mitbringen, aber ihre Würstchen bleiben wo sie sind.:q


----------



## sunny (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wulli, du wirst schon das richtige zusammenstellen, da bin ich ganz sicher #6 .

Also ich bin dabei. Wer noch?


----------



## Wulli (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin, da ich ab Sonntag für eine Woche auf Deutschlands schönster Insel|rolleyes  Urlaub mache, bin ich bis 22.10. nicht online. Bis dahin wäre es schön, wenn sich alle Teilnehmer hier mal bezüglich des Fleisch- und Würstchenbedarfs geäußert haben. Ich werde dann am Freitag zur Schlachterei fahren und das Zeug holen. Wie gesagt, das mit dem Kartoffelsalat wird nix. 

Wat is mit`m Bölkstoff????? Soll sich das jeder selber mitbringen? Oder gibt es eine zentrale Zapfstelle? 

Für die Unterkunft ist ja gesorgt, gelle???? Ich will mit Pitus in ein Zimmer!!!!! Kreisch!!!|supergri :q  

Schlafsack bringe ich mit, denke nicht, dass dort Bettzeug ist, oder?

Wulli


----------



## sunny (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich nehme auch nen Schlafsack mit. Bölckstoff gibt es vor Ort genug. Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## carassius (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Schon mal ein vorgeschmack was uns dort erwarten kann.Diese Fische stammen von dort!
1





2


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Echt unglaublich,das die Fische aus der deutschen Ostsee stammen!!!!!!!!!:mWenn man die sieht muss sofort an Norwegen denken!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LordVader (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich hab da auch noch nen paar Bilder.....
http://img220.*ih.us/img220/2848/pict0020yh2.th.jpg
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/8494/pict0023rg4.th.jpg
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/1742/pict0025ez9.th.jpg
http://img170.*ih.us/img170/5241/pict0021ni8.th.jpg


----------



## sunny (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Los, quält mich noch nen büschen. Ich kann das sowieso kaum noch abwarten.


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Dann will ich auch mal einen von den kleinsten Dorschen zeigen.


http://img243.*ih.us/img243/7417/fehmarn110206014mw1.th.jpg


Aber nun mal zur Sache: Was wollt* ihr* essen? ;+ 
Sunny und ich haben uns da ja schon zu geäußert.


----------



## sunny (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Da siehst'e aber ganz schön verfroren aus  . Weichei :q .

War das an dem Tag, wo du das Boot noch aus dem Eis freischaukeln musstest?


----------



## pitus02 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Was für Fische !!!!
Wenn wir die Größe des letzten Fisches fangen können wir glücklich sein.

Mir is egal was für´n Fleisch Wulli mitbringt, solange ich nicht das Bett mit ihm teilen muß....|supergri naja is auch egal ich hab eh nicht vor viel zu schlafen :m


Ps: ich bring Kartoffelsalat mit


----------



## sunny (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Mir is egal was für´n Fleisch Wulli mitbringt



Die Frage ist ja, ob Wulli dir überhaupt etwas mitbringen soll oder du dich selber um dein Futter kümmerst  ?

Wat is denn jetzt mit deiner Fämmeli? Konntest du denen ausreden, dass sie  mitfahren?


----------



## pitus02 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, ob Wulli dir überhaupt etwas mitbringen soll oder du dich selber um dein Futter kümmerst  ?
> 
> Wat is denn jetzt mit deiner Fämmeli? Konntest du denen ausreden, dass sie  mitfahren?



Ja natürlich sollerer mir auch was mitbringen !!!!

Sie sind mittlerweile davon überzeugt das das zu hause viel schöner und wärmer ist !!!


----------



## carassius (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Da siehst'e aber ganz schön verfroren aus  . Weichei :q .
> 
> War das an dem Tag, wo du das Boot noch aus dem Eis freischaukeln musstest?


 

So kalt war es garnicht, so ca. -10 bis -12C° |uhoh: 
Aber das  macht nichts wenn man gut fängt-


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Da siehst'e aber ganz schön verfroren aus  . Weichei :q .
> 
> War das an dem Tag, wo du das Boot noch aus dem Eis freischaukeln musstest?


 
Ich nehme Dich im Februar mal mit, aber ohne Grog.|supergri 

Aber für solche Fische...............

http://img71.*ih.us/img71/8058/fehmarn040206042wb7.th.jpg

nimmt man das...............
http://img367.*ih.us/img367/8720/fehmarn040206008fz6.th.jpg

und das.............
http://img158.*ih.us/img158/1649/fehmarn040206002ln6.th.jpg

gerne in Kauf, für einen guten Drill...........:m 
http://img218.*ih.us/img218/3268/fehmarn040206027tn6.th.jpg


----------



## carassius (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wat denn nu mit den Ringlies???



hier noch mal ne tages ausbeute von mir (Fehmarn).


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



carassius schrieb:


> Wat denn nu mit den Ringlies???
> 
> 
> 
> Sag erstmal, was Du zum Grillen haben willst. Oder willste Ringler Grillen?:q


----------



## carassius (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> carassius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wat denn nu mit den Ringlies???
> ...


----------



## LordVader (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

:m Mal wieder nach oben drücke :m 
Ich denke mal ich mach das wie Dennis. Ich bring was zum Grillen mit. 
Nur noch 11 Tage dann gehts los.|schlafen |krank:


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



LordVader schrieb:


> :m Mal wieder nach oben drücke :m
> Ich denke mal ich mach das wie Dennis. Ich bring was zum Grillen mit.
> Nur noch 11 Tage dann gehts los.|schlafen |krank:


 
Richtig mein bester, aber da wir ja schon Freitag auf der Insel loslegen können, sind es für uns nur noch.......


9 erbärmliche Tage:q :q :q


----------



## pitus02 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich bin jetzt schon eine Woche nicht mehr auf dem Wasser gewesen und muß nu immer noch 9 Tage warten #q 
Ich freu mich schon riesig auf die Truppe |supergri :m


----------



## carassius (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Mal sehen ob Gummi wieder klar im vorteil ist! Ansonsten nehme ich ein paar fängige Pilker.....|supergri 


Neun tage


----------



## Monsterqualle (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Gibts vielleicht bei euch noch zwei verrückte die am Sonntag auch nochmal raus wollen, wenn Ihr eh schon auf der Insel seid?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84899

Wir fahren Samstag und Sonntag mit der Baltic IV von Heiligenhafen raus. Am Sonntag wären noch 2 Plätze frei.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auch auf dem Wasser. Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg. So doll soll es im Moment ja leider nicht um Fehmarn rum Beißen.


----------



## carassius (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin leute, ich muss leider mitteilen das ich nicht mehr dabei bin!!!
* Also wenn jemand noch mit möchte, es gibt wieder einen freien Platz?*


----------



## LordVader (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



carassius schrieb:


> Moin leute, ich muss leider mitteilen das ich nicht mehr dabei bin!!!
> *Also wenn jemand noch mit möchte, es gibt wieder einen freien Platz?*


 
Na das müssen wir gleich beim Zandern mal ausdiskutieren.  Unsere Kuttertour ohne Dennis ?|kopfkrat  Nee, das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



LordVader schrieb:


> Na das müssen wir gleich beim Zandern mal ausdiskutieren. Unsere Kuttertour ohne Dennis ?|kopfkrat Nee, das geht gar nicht.


 

Ja, Diskutiert das mal bei einem schönem Drill heute aus. Petri euch beiden.#6 


@Dennis: Ne ne, wir stechen nicht ohne Dich in See. Es reicht ja wohl schon, das wir ohne Dich nach Norge fahren müssen.


----------



## carassius (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ja, Diskutiert das mal bei einem schönem Drill heute aus. Petri euch beiden.#6
> 
> 
> @Dennis: Ne ne, wir stechen nicht ohne Dich in See. Es reicht ja wohl schon, das wir ohne Dich nach Norge fahren müssen.


 

Ja ok ihr habt gewonnen!#h 
So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl doch mitkommen wenn martin sein angebot noch steht?
Aber macht kein ärger wenn ich einen nach den anderen aus der Ostsee ziehen......:q


----------



## Wulli (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin, moin

sooo ich bin auch wieder da! 

Für wen soll ich denn nun Fleisch besorgen?????|kopfkrat  Wat ist mit Keule und sien Fru??

Bis jetzt hole ich Fleisch für: Pitus, Coasthunter, Sunny und mich. Wer noch will, muß es mir bis Donnerstag sagen. 

Wann und wo ist Treffen?? Fährt jemand schon Vormittags nach Fehmarn??? Bin am überlegen, ob ich am Freitag Vormittag schon mal nach Dahme an meine Geheimstelle fahre...

Was ist bei schlechtem Wetter, es soll ja Sturm aufkommen!

Das mit den Wattis und Ringlern steht. Ich werde am Freitag Morgern Welche holen. Wenn jemand Bedarf hat, bitte Bescheid geben.


Wulli


----------



## carassius (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Das mit den Wattis und Ringlern steht. Ich werde am Freitag Morgern Welche holen. Wenn jemand Bedarf hat, bitte Bescheid geben.
> 
> 
> Wulli


 

Bescheid!|supergri 
Einmal Ringler Bitte!#6


----------



## pitus02 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Bescheid !!!!!|bla:


----------



## Wulli (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



carassius schrieb:


> Bescheid!|supergri
> Einmal Ringler Bitte!#6





pitus02 schrieb:


> Bescheid !!!!!|bla:



@ Carassius: 100gr Ringler? Oder wieviel

@ Pitus: Ringler oder Wattis oder Beides???? Wieviel????


Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Nur so einige fürs Boot.
Mann kann sich ja ein Packet teilen !?
Ich weiß nich wie sie die Ringler bei Dir abpacken, bei uns sind es 100 g !!!!|kopfkrat #c #h


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin melde mich aus DK zurück. War nicht so dolle. Nen Badeurlaub wäre angebrachter gewesen.

Um noch mal auf Wullis Frage zurück zu komen: Wat is denn bei Sturm? Sieht ja garnicht so gut aus. Coasti, rufst du vorher bei Wolfgang an? 60 Euranten Sprit für garnichts muss ich nicht unbedingt verfahren #d .


----------



## Wulli (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Moin melde mich aus DK zurück. War nicht so dolle. Nen Badeurlaub wäre angebrachter gewesen.
> 
> Um noch mal auf Wullis Frage zurück zu komen: Wat is denn bei Sturm? Sieht ja garnicht so gut aus. Coasti, rufst du vorher bei Wolfgang an? 60 Euranten Sprit für garnichts muss ich nicht unbedingt verfahren #d .



Ja, der Deutsche Wetterdienst sagt für Freitag und Samstag stürmischen Wind und im Norden teilweise Sturmböen aus westlichen Richtungen voraus.#t |evil: :c  Ich denke bei dem Wetter wird das mit der Bootstour eher schlecht. #q  Da fliegt ja beim Branden der Grill weg...

Wulli


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Bei stürmischen Wind aus West fährt Diddi bestimmt eher nicht raus. 

Das würde für den einen oder anderen vielleicht auch schon kurz nach der Hafenausfahrt ne Runde :v  bedeuten. Wir müssten im Anschluss auch auf die Ostseite fahren. Ob das zur Zeit schon so gut ist #c ?

Warten wir mal ab, was die Woche wettertechnisch noch so bringt. 

Wie gesagt, ich will nur vermeiden, dass ich umsonst hochgegurkt komme. Wenn es nicht ziemlich sicher ist, dass wir rausfahren, komme ich nicht angerauscht. Dann geh ich eher das Risiko ein, dass ich 35,00 € Kuddercash gespendet habe.


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Nun malt man nicht den Teufel an die Wand. Ich habe gerade mit Wolfgang telefoniert, er meint, das es zum Wochenende besser wird. Und das hoffe ich auch. Wir wollen Donnerstag nochmal telefonieren und die Wetterlage checken. Also werde ich Donnerstag zur Mittagszeit nochmal was zur Situation schreiben. 

Falls die Tour tatsächlich flach fallen sollte, kriegt natürlich jeder sein Kuttercash erstattet. Wenn der Kutter nicht raus fährt, zahlen wir ja auch nichts. Ist ja wohl klar.

@all: Unbedingt Donnerstag hier rein schauen.


----------



## Wulli (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Nun malt man nicht den Teufel an die Wand. Ich habe gerade mit Wolfgang telefoniert, er meint, das es zum Wochenende besser wird. Und das hoffe ich auch. Wir wollen Donnerstag nochmal telefonieren und die Wetterlage checken. Also werde ich Donnerstag zur Mittagszeit nochmal was zur Situation schreiben.
> 
> Falls die Tour tatsächlich flach fallen sollte, kriegt natürlich jeder sein Kuttercash erstattet. Wenn der Kutter nicht raus fährt, zahlen wir ja auch nichts. Ist ja wohl klar.
> 
> @all: Unbedingt Donnerstag hier rein schauen.



dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Petrus auch ein Petri für uns übrig hat. Wär echt ärgerlich, wenns nicht klappt! Ich denke auch, dass es am allerbesten ist, wenn wir die Lage am Donnerstag noch mal checken. Bis dahin kann sich das Sturmtief ja auch wieder verpieselt haben. 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Falls die Tour tatsächlich flach fallen sollte, kriegt natürlich jeder sein Kuttercash erstattet. Wenn der Kutter nicht raus fährt, zahlen wir ja auch nichts. Ist ja wohl klar.



Dasch ja man klar. Wenn die Tour aber stattfindet, ich aber nicht hochgefahren bin, weil die Wetterlage als schlecht voraus gesagt wurde, sehe ich meine 35,00 Euronen als Spende an.

In dem Fall binde ich mir lieber 35,00 Euronen als ca. 100,00 ans Bein.


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Dasch ja man klar. Wenn die Tour aber stattfindet, ich aber nicht hochgefahren bin, weil die Wetterlage als schlecht voraus gesagt wurde, sehe ich meine 35,00 Euronen als Spende an.
> 
> In dem Fall binde ich mir lieber 35,00 Euronen als ca. 100,00 ans Bein.


 
Nun mach Dir mal nicht gleich in die Hose, wegen dem bischen Wind. Laut Seewetterdienst, haben wir Freitag Windstärke 4.
Das kannst sogar Du ab|supergri   Wenn wir rausfahren, ist Dein erscheinen Pflicht.#6 Alte Landratte..................


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Na klar ist mein Erscheinen Pflicht, ist ja schon meine persönliche Einstellung  . Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich nicht auftauche, ist verschwindent gering |supergri .

Da freut man sich wie Bolle auf das WE und nu muss das so anfangen zu pusten, dass man sich Sorgen machen muss. Ne 4 wäre ja noch klasse, aber ab 5 auf dem lüdden Kudder ist schon interessant.

Auf jeden Fall steht schon mal fest, wo wir blinkern gehen |supergri .


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Fünf ist schon hart an der Grenze, aber hält uns nicht auf. Ab Windstärke Sechs mache ich einen Rückzieher. 
Aber stell Dir mal vor, wie die Spökets Freitagabend bei Windstärke vier fliegen.......:l   Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, das ich dieses Jahr doch noch eine Mefo in den Ofen schieben kann.


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Aber stell Dir mal vor, wie die Spökets Freitagabend bei Windstärke vier fliegen.......:l   Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, das ich dieses Jahr doch noch eine Mefo in den Ofen schieben kann.




Jausa, da muss ich gleich meine andere Rolle an die Rute basteln |supergri . Das mit ner Mefo wäre natürlich der Hit.


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wie soll denn nu der Ablauf für Freitag sein? 17.00 Uhr treffen anner Aral, dann weiter nach Staberhuk, ne Runde blinkern und so gegen 21.00 Uhr bei Wolfgang auflaufen? Oder erst bei Wolfgang treffen und dann von dort aus weiter?


----------



## LordVader (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@ Carassius

Klar steht das Angebot.#6 Kann doch nicht sein, daß der der die dicksten Fische fängt Zuhause bleibt.#d #c 

@ all

Nun macht mal nicht die Welle wegen so ein bischen Wind.Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten....


----------



## carassius (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> @ Carassius: 100gr Ringler?
> 
> 
> Wulli


 

100g Bitte!


----------



## carassius (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

*Wetter am Samstag (Fehmarn)*

*Höchsttemperatur: 12°*

*Tiefsttemperatur:  9°*

*Windrichtung:  West*

*Tempo/Böen:  31/43 Km/h*

*Sonnenscheindauer:4h 30 min*

*Niederschlag: 14%*

*Luftfeuchtigkeit: 63%*

|uhoh: *Das dürfte Windstärke 5-6 sein!:v *

Also für die nicht Seefesten Ratten rate ich euch noch mal ab in die Apoteke um euch Reisetabletten von Rhatiopharm zu besorgen............:q 

Mir macht so was nichts aus.Dann braucht man wenigstens nicht Pilken, geht dann von selbst!
	



 :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

das scheint ja ne nette fahrt zu werden......:v 



bis wieviel windstärcke fährt der kl. kahn raus;+ 



trotzdem wünsche ich euch nen nettes we#6 


bis denne stefan#h #h


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

*Trend für die Region Fehmarn* [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Do, 26.10.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Fr, 27.10.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Sa, 28.10.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Tiefst-[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Temperatur[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*11°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*10°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*8°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Höchst-[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Temperatur[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*16°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*12°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*12°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Wetter[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Wind[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*S 3-4*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*W 6 *[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*W 3-4*[/FONT]

Seht ihr, so unterschiedlich können Vorhersagen sein. Und wenn es nach dem Deutschen Seewetterdienst geht, haben wir Samstag richtig gemütliches Dorschpilkwetter. Bei weniger Wind fahr ich garnicht erst raus. Ententeichwetter bringt wenig bis garkeinen Fisch. Bei rauher See haben wir immer am besten gefangen. Also alle mal entspannen, die Tour fällt nicht flach.


----------



## vazzquezz (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Und damit Ihr Euch alle noch mehr bereden könnt , hier die Voraussagen für:

Wulfener Hals

Marienleuchte

und

Westermarkelsdorf

@all: Reich bebilderter Bericht von Anfang bis Ende ist ja wohl Pflicht!!! :m
Ich wünsch Euch jede Menge Fun ´n Fish!!! 

@wulli: Und nicht wieder BKT-Ergebnis erzielen, und hinterher (oder eigentlich schon vorher  ) quaken: ICH hätte ja ALLES anders gemacht ...  Btw. : Funk mich mal per PN an!

V.



P.S.: Bei Klick auf die Links werden ständig die aktuellen Vorhersagen angezeigt!!!


----------



## Wulli (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @wulli: Und nicht wieder BKT-Ergebnis erzielen, und hinterher (oder eigentlich schon vorher  ) quaken: ICH hätte ja ALLES anders gemacht ...  V.



@Vazz: Ich kenn`aber den Trick am Nachmittag :m |rolleyes  Weißt bescheid?

Die Vorhersagen sind ja nicht schlecht! Wir können also noch hoffen!


----------



## sunny (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Noch mal nachgehakt, ihr kleinen Quasselstrippen |supergri .



sunny schrieb:


> Wie soll denn nu der Ablauf für Freitag sein? 17.00 Uhr treffen anner Aral, dann weiter nach Staberhuk, ne Runde blinkern und so gegen 21.00 Uhr bei Wolfgang auflaufen? Oder erst bei Wolfgang treffen und dann von dort aus weiter?



Wenn dat Wetter wie angegeben zutrifft, wird das doch nen super Tag.


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Noch mal nachgehakt, ihr kleinen Quasselstrippen |supergri .
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn dat Wetter wie angegeben zutrifft, wird das doch nen super Tag.


 
Mein reden................:q 

Ich denke, wir sollten erst bei Wolfgang unsere Zimmer beziehen und dann an den Strand fahren.
Wenn der Wind so bleibt wie angesagt, aus Süd, dann können wir uns schöne Strände zum Blinkern aussuchen: Niobe, Altenteil oder Teichhof. 

Ach ja, wer nichts extra zahlen möchte, sollte sich Bettzeug mitbringen. Bezüge meine ich, Decke und Kissen sind da. 

Und noch was: Wer Kleber für die Wathose hat, bringt ihn bitte für mich mit. Hab gerade gesehen, das sich die Verbindung zwischen Hose und Stiefel etwas löst. Danke.


----------



## sunny (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Kleber für die Watbüx müsste ich noch rumfliegen haben. Bringe ich mit.


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Kleber für die Watbüx müsste ich noch rumfliegen haben. Bringe ich mit.


 
Klasse. Wie schnell trocknet der Kleber eigentlich?


----------



## sunny (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Keine Ahnung #c . Habe ich noch nie gebraucht. Aber die Frage ist nicht ganz unberechtigt. Nicht das der über Nacht braucht, um trocken zu werden. Dann nützt er dir am Freitag nüschts mehr |supergri .


----------



## Wulli (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Nimm doch den Kleber, um Dich an Deck festzukleben!:q :q  Ich glaube, dass wir am Samstag ganz schön ins Schaukeln kommen werden....:v  Immerhin sind noch 4-5 Bft angesagt. Das ist ist einem verhältnismäßig kleinen Boot noch eine ganze Menge...#t 

Für Freitag ist von bis zu 10 Bft die Rede. Macht da Brandungsangeln noch Sinn? Es soll aber gegen Abend weniger werden. "Nur" noch 4-5 Bft. Ich packe auf jeden fall schweres Geschirr ein. 

Hat jemand einen Sturmfesten Grill???:q  Nicht das Sunny das halbe Schwein vom Toast fliegt!!:q :q 

Wulli

P.S. NUR NOCH 3  MAL SCHLAFEN!!


----------



## sunny (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Willst du echt in die Brandung? 

                         Fr, 27.10. Sa, 28.10. So, 29.10. 
Tiefst-Temperatur 11°C,        9°C,         9°C 
Höchst-Temperatur 12°C,      10°C,        10°C 
Wetter-Wind         W  7,       W 3-4,       O  4  

Wo hast du denn immer deine Angaben her. Sieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus.

Wer geht denn noch in die Brandung, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gehen doch die meisten blinkern? Oder?

Der Grill bei Wolfgang ist überdacht. Meinem halben Schwein kann also nichts passieren . Es sei denn eure halben Schweine sind bei euch so dünn, wie bei uns Aufschnitt :q .


----------



## Wulli (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Willst du echt in die Brandung?
> Wer geht denn noch in die Brandung, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gehen doch die meisten blinkern? Oder?



Meinst Du das Blinkern wird einfacher? Wir sollten auf jeden Fall einen Platz aussuchen, wo wir keinen Seitenwind haben, dann sollte es klappen. 

Wulli


----------



## deger (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Klasse. Wie schnell trocknet der Kleber eigentlich?



Ratzfatz...hatten mal eine Raparatur direkt vor BB einsatz...viertel Stunde trocknen lassen und gut :m


----------



## sunny (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wenn der Wind wirklich auf West bleibt, kannst du in Staberhuk ganz locker an der Steilküste blinkern. Wahrscheinlich muss man aber erst mal 100 m Strand hinter sich bringen, weil kein Wasser da ist:q .

Und, ob das dann von Erfolg gekrönt ist, sei mal dahingestellt.

Wenn aber der Wind abends wirklich zurückgeht, solltest du beim Brandungsangeln in Westermakelsdorf sehr erfolgreich sein.

Jaaaa, ganz leicht ist die Entscheidung nicht, was man denn machen soll. Ich warte noch nen büschen ab, was die weiteren Tendenzen so sagen.


----------



## LordVader (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Der Andor kennt sich auf der Insel doch bestens aus. Wir finden bestimmt nen vernünftigen Strand.#6 
Geht eigentlich auch Sekundenkleber ?|kopfkrat Den hätte ich auch noch rumliegen.Mitnehmen kann ja nix schaden.


----------



## Wulli (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Also ich werde meine Brandungsangeln und die Spinnrute einpacken. Platz genug ist ja. Dann kann ich vorort entscheiden, was ich tun werde. Wathose ist auch dabei. 

Ich besorge also 200gr Ringler und ein paar Wattis. Werde wahrscheinlch am Freitag schon morgens losfahren und unterwegs mal meine Geheimstelle in Dahme ausprobieren.

Mal sehen was geht.

Wulli


----------



## carassius (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> *Trend für die Region Fehmarn* [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Do, 26.10.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Fr, 27.10.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Sa, 28.10.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Tiefst-[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Temperatur[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*11°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*10°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*8°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Höchst-[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Temperatur[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*16°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*12°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*12°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Wetter[/FONT]
> 
> ...


 
So will ich dich hören!#6 Was ist schon so ein bißchen Wind, dann kann man wenigstens ein büschen faulenzen und zwischen durch mal ein Brot essen.Du weißt ja, die Dorsche gehen auch von ganz allein an den Haken ohne rumgezupel!|supergri 

@all

Ich würde auch lieber Brandungsangeln anstatt Spinfischen, aber da ich (Wir) mit Andor fahren ist es Platz technisch nicht möglich!:c Also dann muss ich mich aufs Blinkern konzentrieren und Schneider bleiben....:q  , oder auch nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wulli, ich sag dir am Donnerstag noch mal Bescheid, ob ich mit in die Brandung komme. Dann musst du mir evtl. nur die Wattis mitbringen.


----------



## Wulli (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



carassius schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Ich würde auch lieber Brandungsangeln anstatt Spinfischen, aber da ich (Wir) mit Andor fahren ist es Platz technisch nicht möglich!:c Also dann muss ich mich aufs Blinkern konzentrieren und Schneider bleiben....:q  , oder auch nicht?|kopfkrat



Fahr doch bei mir mit. Ich könnte Dich am Freitag in Bramfeld einsammeln. Da ich einen Kombi habe, wäre das mit dem Brandungsgeraffel kein Problem...

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Wulli, ich sag dir am Donnerstag noch mal Bescheid, ob ich mit in die Brandung komme. Dann musst du mir evtl. nur die Wattis mitbringen.



Kein Problem! Ich hole am Freitag morgen die Tierchen ab! 

Wulli


----------



## carassius (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Und auch wieder abliefern?


----------



## sunny (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Welcher Strand schwebt euch denn vor?


----------



## carassius (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wenn ich mir das so überlege ist das mit Brandungsangeln bestimmt ziemlich stressig oder?|kopfkrat 
Ich glaub ich bleib lieber beim leichten gepäck und werde mit Andor,Martin und den Roten Baron ein bißchen Aktiv-fischen betreiben!

Aber danke fürs angebot


----------



## pitus02 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



carassius schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so überlege ist das mit Brandungsangeln bestimmt ziemlich stressig oder?|kopfkrat
> Ich glaub ich bleib lieber beim leichten gepäck und werde mit Andor,Martin und den Roten Baron ein bißchen Aktiv-fischen betreiben!
> 
> Aber danke fürs angebot



Hi Dennis das kannst aber vergessen, ich komm auch mit leichtem Gepäck mit. |evil: Will ja nicht alleine bei Gitti vorglühen |supergri |supergri


----------



## Wulli (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Jetzt muß mich mal einer Aufklären! Wieso sollte das Brandunsangeln eigentlich stressiger sein, als Spinnfischen??#c |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Kann mir das mal einer sagen?

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

#h Moin Leutz ich soll einen schönen Gruß von Keule bestellen, der hat im moment kein Internet#q |uhoh:  und kann sich dadurch hier nicht so richtig beteidigen. 
Wenn alles dabei bleibt ist er gegen 5 Uhr bei der ANAL und bringt sein eigenes Fleisch mit.
Jetzt mal noch was zur Wetterprognose .... hier oben im Norden ist noch kein Wind und es wird hier auch kein Wind geben dieses Wochenende.|director: |muahah:


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



deger schrieb:


> Ratzfatz...hatten mal eine Raparatur direkt vor BB einsatz...viertel Stunde trocknen lassen und gut :m


 

Es gibt sie noch, die guten Nachrichten :q Dann brauch ich ja doch keine Socken zum Wechseln mitnehmen.:q :q 

@Martin: Sekundenkleber inhaliert man, aber Wathosen werden damit nicht geklebt.:q 

@Sunny:Staberhuk würde sich bei Westwind auf jeden Fall anbieten. Da hatten wir letztes mal ziemlichen Spaß beim Blinkern.#6 

Torte war Samstag auf einem Kutter, der von Laboe raus fuhr. Es wurde zwar nicht in Massen gefangen, aber es hatte jeder ein paar schöne Fische zum mitnehmen. Torte hatte vier Stück im 70er Bereich. Sieht also Fischmäßig garnicht mehr soooo schlecht aus, wie vor 2 Wochen.

@Carassius: Käptn Schnööf kommt Freitag zu mir. Du auch? Dann könnten wir Freitag von hier aus gemeinsam los.


----------



## sunny (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@Wulli

Ich gehe auf jeden Fall blinkern, da ich noch nicht genau weiß, wann und ob ich überhaupt schon Freitag anreisen kann. Evtl. muss ich am Freitag noch nach Berlin und dann reise ich erst Sonnabend zum Frühstück an.

Brauchst also für mich keine Würmer zu besorgen.


Neueste Wetterprognose für Sonnabend 12 Grad, sonnig, Wind SW 4 :q #6 . Geil wa.


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wer will sich denn nun eigentlich mit wem auf der Aral treffen?
Die meisten von uns wissen ja, wie sie zu Wolfgang kommen. 
Ich werde eventuell schon etwas früher auf der Insel sein, mal sehen wie schnell ich hier weg komme. 

Ich versuch mal, hier eine Wegbeschreibung reinzusetzen: Über die Brücke und die erste Möglichkeit rechts runter, sofort links halten und erstmal nur gerade aus. Ihr kommt nach Landkirchen und achtet auf ein Schild, das euch linker Hand nach Lemkenhafen führt. In Lemkenhafen angekommen, seht ihr linker Hand ein kleines grünes Schild: Gittis Bootsverleih. Hinten auf dem Hof Parken und fertig. Vorne am Haus steht Landjugendheim dran. Wer meine Handynummer braucht, bekommt sie per PN.


----------



## Wulli (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin,

ich würde mich auf jeden Fall auf der Aral Tanke einfinden wollen! 

Für wen soll ich denn nun Fleisch mitbringen? Und für wen Wattis bzw. Ringler? Bitte noch mal um endgültige Bestellung.


Wulli


----------



## Wulli (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

irgendwie haben die Wetterdienste unterschiedliche Meinungen zum Wetter am Samstag! Guckst Du hier, fällt die Tour aus! :

http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/NOsee/Seewetter72.htm#Westl.Ostsee


----------



## Wulli (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

und guckst Du hier, findet die Tour statt: #c |kopfkrat 

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/westermarkelsdorf


----------



## sunny (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@Wulli

Für mich Grillgut.


----------



## Wulli (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

und wenn Du jetzt noch hier guckst, dann biste vollkommen verwirrt, die Tour findet aber trotzdem statt! #c |kopfkrat |rolleyes  #t 

http://www.windguru.cz/int/index.ph...b08f974179feeee37cbabe1539027003&id_user=2793


----------



## Wulli (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> @Wulli
> 
> Für mich Grillgut.



Is gebongt, ein halbes Schwein und ein T-Bone für Sunny. 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Is gebongt, ein halbes Schwein und ein T-Bone für Sunny.
> 
> Wulli



Hhhhmmm, sabber.

Wettermäßig guck mal unter www.wetteronline.de. Da sieht dat rischtisch gut aus. Also nehm ich den |supergri .


----------



## carassius (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde mich auf jeden Fall auf der Aral Tanke einfinden wollen!
> 
> ...


 

*Und hier die Aktuelle Seeringel-Wattwurmliste!:q *

*Carassius : 100g Ringler*

*Coasthunter: ?*

*LoardDorsch: ?*

*Sunny : ?*

*Pitus02 : ?*

*Torte : ?*

*Keule : ?*

*Bootsangler: ?*

*Wulli : Ist der Besorger!|supergri *


*Und nu mal her mit den Bestellungen???*


----------



## carassius (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @Carassius: Käptn Schnööf kommt Freitag zu mir. Du auch? Dann könnten wir Freitag von hier aus gemeinsam los.


 

Alles klar!
Ich werde denn Marddin einsammeln und dann zu dir schippern, und dein Tiefgaragen Platz ist dann für mich!!!:q


----------



## LordVader (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Mit den Ringlern/Wattis sage ich definitiv ab. Habe mich zu 2x "aktiv Fischen" entschloßen. Dann muß ich auch nicht soviel Gerödel mitschleppen.
Wann und wo treffen schnacken wir aber noch #x ab.


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ringler oder anderes Gewürm nein, Grillgut ja :m 

Ich werde am Freitag Spökets schmeißen und Samstag Pilken was das Zeug hält. 

Nach Insider Informationen, sollen Pilker um die 60 -80 gramm jetzt wohl besser fangen als Gummi. Also die Pilker nicht vergessen.


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Das Wetter für morgen und übermorgen sieht bestens aus Männers. #6 Es kann Gegrillt werden.......|supergri


----------



## pitus02 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



carassius schrieb:


> *Und hier die Aktuelle Seeringel-Wattwurmliste!:q *
> 
> *Carassius : 100g Ringler*
> 
> ...



Für Keule und mich zusammen bitte 100


----------



## pitus02 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@ wulli 

Für mich bitte auch Grillgut |rolleyes 

@coasthunter 

Sag mal bescheid wann Du losfährst vielleicht klink ich mich ein 


So wie schon gesagt ich bring Kartoffelsalat und Pizzabrötchen mit :::::)


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin Pitus. Fährst Du von Hamburg aus los? Dann könnten wir natürlich schön im Konvoi fahren. Wie gesagt, ich starte hier mit meinen Jungs zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr. Wenn Du Dich direkt hier mit einklinken möchtest, schick ich Dir noch eine PN. Ansonsten Buddikate oder was?


----------



## Wulli (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moinsen Ihr Landratten und heulenden Höllenhunde!!!

Morgen ist es soweit!!!!!!

Ich fasse nochmal die Bestellung zusammen:

Carassius 100gr. Ringlies
Pitus und Keule: 100gr. Ringlies

Pitus: Grillfleisch
Andor: Grillfleisch
Sunny: Halbes Schwein und T-Bone 

Habe ich jemanden vergessen??

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

@coasthunter 

ich denke wir treffen uns da. Ich weiß noch nicht genau ob ich heute noch nach HH muß .


Wer trifft sich denn nu alles an der Tanke und wer fährt direkt zu Gitti, damit mann weiß auf wen alles gewartet werden muß bei der ARAL ????|kopfkrat #c


----------



## Wulli (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moinsen Ihr Landratten und heulenden Höllenhunde!!!
> 
> Morgen ist es soweit!!!!!!
> 
> ...



ich nehme das Posting mal mit, damit es auch auf dieser Seite gelesen wird.#6 

Ich habe mich eben Coasthunter angeschlossen. Wir werden uns am Rasthof Buddikate treffen. Ich warte also nicht an der Aral-Tanke.

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich fahr auch durch denke ich


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Endlich....................


----------



## Yupii (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Viel Spass da oben ( lasst euch heute ja nicht wegwehen, es frischt wohl etwas:q auf. In Holytown liegen noch alle Kutter im Hafen )und lasst sunny einen Fisch fangen, sonst wird er immer so knurrig


----------



## sunny (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Danke Yupii, aber ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob ich überhaupt hochfahren kann. Stellt sich erst heute Nachmittag raus. Hab da ein paar Probleme mit meinem Auto.

Der Wind soll morgen auf 3-4 zurückgehen. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das zutrifft.


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Danke Yupii, aber ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob ich überhaupt hochfahren kann. Stellt sich erst heute Nachmittag raus. Hab da ein paar Probleme mit meinem Auto.
> 
> Der Wind soll morgen auf 3-4 zurückgehen. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das zutrifft.


 
Ich drück Dir mal beide Daumen, das es klappt. #6


----------



## Yupii (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Danke Yupii, aber ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob ich überhaupt hochfahren kann. Stellt sich erst heute Nachmittag raus. Hab da ein paar Probleme mit meinem Auto.
> 
> Der Wind soll morgen auf 3-4 zurückgehen. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das zutrifft.


Kauf Dir doch mal ein vernünftiges Auto


----------



## Zacharias Zander (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wünsch euch viel Erfolg auf eurer Tour,freu mich schon auf den Bericht und die Fotos!#6Der Deger,der Baron und Ich sind auch vom 16-18.11 auf der Insel!Wir haben uns ne schöne Wohnung und ein Boot gemietet!:qMöge der Wettergott mit euch sein!|rolleyes


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Wünsch euch viel Erfolg auf eurer Tour,freu mich schon auf den Bericht und die Fotos!#6Der Deger,der Baron und Ich sind auch vom 16-18.11 auf der Insel!Wir haben uns ne schöne Wohnung und ein Boot gemietet!:qMöge der Wettergott mit euch sein!|rolleyes


 
Seid ihr am 18. nochmal auf dem Wasser? Eventuell fahre ich auch raus. Eine gemeinsame Tour wäre vielleicht möglich.


----------



## aal-matti (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

#h Moin, Moin #h 

ich schließe mich Zacharias an und wünsche Euch ( den Hamburger Jungs ) viel Petri Heil. Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf Euern Bericht und tollen Fotos. 
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch mit.

Gruß von aal-matti
aus
Hamburg - Langenhorn
#: :s #a :a​


----------



## Zacharias Zander (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Seid ihr am 18. nochmal auf dem Wasser? Eventuell fahre ich auch raus. Eine gemeinsame Tour wäre vielleicht möglich.


 Wir reisen am 16. am frühen Nachmittag an,essen schön was und dann machen wir nen schönen Brandungsansitz bis in die Nacht hinein!Am 17. fahren wir den ganzen Tag mitn Boot raus!Am 18. müssen wir mittags aus der Wohnung raus,dann werden wir uns noch nen schönen Strandabschnitt aussuchen und bis abends noch Spinnfischen auf Mefo und Dorsch machen!Das ist doch ein guter Plan,oder!?3 verschiedene Angelmethoden in 3 Tagen,göttlich!:q


----------



## Wulli (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



sunny schrieb:


> Danke Yupii, aber ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob ich überhaupt hochfahren kann. Stellt sich erst heute Nachmittag raus. Hab da ein paar Probleme mit meinem Auto.
> 
> Der Wind soll morgen auf 3-4 zurückgehen. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das zutrifft.




Nix da! Ich habe Dein halbes Schwein und Dein T-Bone schon im Gepäck! Was soll ich denn damit machen?????
Du kommst! Das ist Pflicht, sonst schicke ich einen Hubschrauber!|supergri 

Wulli


----------



## worker_one (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Wünsch euch viel Spass und dicke Fisch.#6

@Sunny
Du hast doch nur Angst dich wieder als Nix-Fänger zu blamieren...|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



worker_one schrieb:


> Wünsch euch viel Spass und dicke Fisch.#6
> 
> @Sunny
> Du hast doch nur Angst dich wieder als Nix-Fänger zu blamieren...|supergri


 
Richtig, nur Sunny könnte ihn beim nixfangen Toppen:q 

@ZaZa: Euer Plan ist genial. Ich wünsche euch jetzt schon mal viel Spaß und dicke Fische.


----------



## pitus02 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

|jump: 
Wind wird weniger hier oben .
Noch 2 Stunden und dann geht es endlich los !!!!:l 

@Sunny 

Ich helf wulli nen Schrubhauber zu besorgen|supergri 

Müssen wir eigentlich Teller mitnehmen oder gibts die da ???|kopfkrat


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> |jump:
> Wind wird weniger hier oben .
> Noch 2 Stunden und dann geht es endlich los !!!!:l
> 
> ...


 
Teller gibt es da. Nur Löffel mitbringen:q 

Kennst Du den Weg, oder treffen wir uns auf der Tanke? Von wo kommst Du überhaupt?


----------



## pitus02 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich komm aus Richtung Flensburg !!

Wo wir uns treffen ist mir egal, gem. Deiner Wegbeschreibung finde ich das auch so.


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ich komm aus Richtung Flensburg !!
> 
> Wo wir uns treffen ist mir egal, gem. Deiner Wegbeschreibung finde ich das auch so.


 

Hab Dir gerade eine PN mit meiner Handynummer geschickt. Falls Du von unterwegs anrufen möchtest oder Probleme mit dem Weg hast.


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Die Fehmarnsundbrücke ist für Camper und LKW gesperrt. 
Der Bootangler Mirco reist mit Wohnmobil an. Verdammt, hoffentlich flaut der Wind heute noch ab. Sunny hat Probleme mit dem Wagen, für Mirco ist die Brücke nicht passierbar............, das fängt ja gut an.


----------



## pitus02 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

So Sachen sind gepackt, Auto ist warm ....... geht los nu #h 

#h Bis nachher#h


----------



## Monsterqualle (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Die Fehmarnsundbrücke ist für Camper und leere LKW gesperrt.
> Der Bootangler Mirco reist mit Wohnmobil an.


 
Ist doch ganz einfach:

Das Wohnmobil auf einen leeren LKW und schon dürfen beide über die Brücke.:q :q :q


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> Das Wohnmobil auf einen leeren LKW und schon dürfen beide über die Brücke.:q :q :q


 
So moog wi dat.:q


----------



## Wulli (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Sooooo Leutz!

Ab geht er!!  Und Tschüß! #h #h #h |laola: |jump: 

Wulli


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

SUUUDSCHE JUNGS!!!
Wind nimmt zunehmend ab (HÖÖHH??)
ist aber so (man klingt das *******!!!)
hab gerade noch n rest vom schweinebraten vertilgt und meinen sack gepackt (also den mit ruck!) und werd mal das tackle verladen und dann richtung I N S E L  aufbrechen!!!
muß ja nochmal bei mc doof ran (fahr ja auch gut ne stunde, da hat mann ja wieder hunger!!!).
meldet euch wenn ihr kurz vor der brücke seid, dann "stoßen" wir zusammen 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Wulli (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich mach`s kurz!

Viel Wind, hohe Wellen, wenig Fisch! Kann nur besser werden!

Aber lustig war`s trotzdem. Endlich durfte ich mal die Grillsau machen! 

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Richtig Wulli, kurz und Bündig: Wenig Fisch aber sehr Lustig.
Du warst übrigens eine exelente Grillschlampe.:q Vielen Dank dafür.#6 

Fotos haben wir reichlich gemacht, die stellen wir noch rein. Warscheinlich in einem Extrathread. Dann darf gelacht werden.|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

und andor??
hat das mit meiner jacke geklappt???

kannst ja mal ne pn schicken 

grüße

mirco


----------



## LordVader (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Ich kann mich den Vorpostern nur Anschließen.#6 #6 
Hat wirklich ne ganze Menge Spaß gemacht.:q:g  Nochmal nen dickes Danke an die ganze Crew.#h Bin ja sonst eher nicht so der Kutterangler aber mit euch Jungs immerwieder.#r 
Die Ausbeute war zwar bescheiden aber das ändern wir beim nächsten Mal bestimmt.  Und der Wulli ist wirklich ne super Grillschlampe.:m


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Neben Wulli will ich hier zwei Leute ganz besonders Loben: 

Zum ersten Sunny, der keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut hat, nach Fehmarn zu kommen. Nicht mal eine kaputte Ölwanne konnte ihn aufhalten.#6 

Zum zweiten hat sich Pitus mit seinen exelenten Pizzabrötchen ein ganz fettes Lob verdient. Die Teile waren echt saumäßig lecker. 

Ansonsten war es ein Boardietreffen, das ich sehr gerne im Februar widerholen werde.
 Der Termin steht ja zum Glück schon.#6 Mit so netten Leuten trifft man sich doch gern ein zweites mal. Und dann klappt es auch mit den Dorschen. So, und nun ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

http://img180.*ih.us/img180/7456/kuttertour281006001cs1.th.jpg
So sah Lemkenhafen aus, als wir ankamen. Kein Wasser, alles vom Wind rausgedrückt.

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/8157/kuttertour281006011ow2.th.jpg
Abends beim Griechen


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Und noch ein paar............, das Vorletzte Foto mal etwas genauer anschauen. Carassius hat ein stückchen vom Seeringelwurm unter der Nase kleben und hat es nicht gemerkt. Das mußte ich einfach Fotografieren.


----------



## aal-matti (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

#hMoin, Moin #h 

euer kleiner Bericht und die tollen Bilder sind mal
 wieder super. #6 Der Wettergott hatte mal wieder einsehen mit euch oder ;+ 
Wenn ihr im Februar ein Boarditreffen veranstaltet und ihr noch einen Platz frei habt, würde ich freuen, mitzufahren.|wavey: 

aal-matti
aus
Hamburg -Langenhorn
:z :z :z :z :z​


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



aal-matti schrieb:


> #hMoin, Moin #h​
> 
> euer kleiner Bericht und die tollen Bilder sind mal
> wieder super. #6 Der Wettergott hatte mal wieder einsehen mit euch oder ;+
> ...


Könnte sogar was werden, da Carassius eventuell mit eigenem Boot raus will. Wir bleiben mal in Kontakt, gelle?|supergri


----------



## aal-matti (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin

das ist eine gute Idee. Ich würde mich sehr freuen.
Ja, wir bleiben in Kontakt.

Gruß Matti #h 


|laola:​


----------



## dorschiie (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

wann soll es den 2007 sein?
wir werden evt. vom 17.02-24.02 auch auf der insel sein.
wäre schön wenn es da statt finden würde.
 dann könnte ich auch mitkommen.


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



dorschiie schrieb:


> wann soll es den 2007 sein?
> wir werden evt. vom 17.02-24.02 auch auf der insel sein.
> wäre schön wenn es da statt finden würde.
> dann könnte ich auch mitkommen.


 

Es wird der 24.02. sein. Der Tag Deiner Abfahrt. Aber das ganze ist ja auch sehr Wetterabhängig. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## Wulli (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Moin, Ihr Sägge!|supergri  ´

Wohin auch immer, wann auch immer, mit wem auch immer,....................................................................................................................................................................Hauptsache Ihr seid dabei!#6 #6 #6 

Ich bin auch dabei! 

Bis denne!

Eure Grillsau

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Boot angler schrieb:


> und andor??
> hat das mit meiner jacke geklappt???
> 
> kannst ja mal ne pn schicken
> ...


 
Wolfgang hat mir versprochen, das er die Jacke wie seinen Augapfel hüten wird. Und wenn er das sagt, dann macht er es auch.


----------



## dorschiie (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Es wird der 24.02. sein. Der Tag Deiner Abfahrt. Aber das ganze ist ja auch sehr Wetterabhängig. Schaun wir mal.


mist.
aber ist ja noch lange hin.
ich werde meine frau überreden einen tag länger zubleiben.
ich hoffe es klappt.


----------



## sunny (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Dorschpilkliste für Fehmarntreff*

Erst einmal ein #6 für die Orga. Hast'e gut gemacht Coasthunter.

Sodelle, war nen geiler Tag #6 , wenn auch äußerst fischarm. Da hätten wir echt mehr verdient. Wir mussten ganz schön ackern bei den Wellen.

Wer im Februar das Fleisch mitbringt, weiß ich auch schon, nich wahr Wulli |supergri . Dat war top. Über ne Lore Glühwein sollten wir dann auch noch nachdenken, wenn es soweit ist.

Torte, nächstes mal darfst du auch in dem von dir bezogenen Bett schlafen .

Rückfahrt verlief problemlos 21.20 Uhr war ich zu Hause und um 22.00 Uhr schon wieder auf'm Geburtstag. Um 01.30 Uhr hat mich dann aber die Müdigkeit eingeholt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Dezember 2006)

*...morgen kommt der weihnachtsmann...*

sooo ihr lieben...

da "unsere" tour ja leider nicht so erfolgreich war habe ich mit unserem Team und einigen guten kunden des FP in Lübeck für den 31.12. den Rochen gechartert.
wollen doch mal sehen was so geht und ob wir nicht das jahr 2006 noch ganz manierlich in sachen dorsch beenden können#c 
ich für meinen teil wünsche euch allen die ihr dabei wart ein frohes fest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr 2007.
Möge petrus mit euch sein und euch zu guten fischgründen und noch besseren fängen führen :vik: :m 

macht et jut un glück auf...

grüße

mirco


----------

